# X-factor!



## katie

Anyone watch??

I really want Jamie Afro to go!  Ive hated him from the beginning.  Just because he sounds like a pub singer and definitely isn't a rock god, as simon cowell seems to think lol.  Obviously the twins are evil and rubbish, but I think it would be funny it Jamie left before them  mwahahaha.


----------



## rossi_mac

Afro Jamie was spotted near where we used to live, I also hope the twins loose their voices or something!! Haven't watched it this weekend but remember there are a couple of good girls aren't there? and one or two lads. Groups hope the strippers don't do too well either.


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Afro Jamie was spotted near where we used to live, I also hope the twins loose their voices or something!! Haven't watched it this weekend but remember there are a couple of good girls aren't there? and one or two lads. Groups hope the strippers don't do too well either.



They were all pretty good tonight, I was amazed.  Even the twins weren't THAT bad, better than I ever imagined.

I really like Miss Frank and the rapping girl   Stacey is good, lucie, ollie, danyl umm there were other good ones but can't remember their names   so the starndard seems pretty high this year.


----------



## rossi_mac

yeah I think I'm thinking of lucy? Would have liked to have crashed on sofa to watch but had family round!! and had to tell them which dark road with no street lights to drive down to get back to civilization!!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> yeah I think I'm thinking of lucy? Would have liked to have crashed on sofa to watch but had family round!! and had to tell them which dark road with no street lights to drive down to get back to civilization!!



yeah she's the welsh one with a really good voice.

hehe thats like where I live, there are no street lights in these parts and it's national speed limit lol.


----------



## rossi_mac

our road although the main one is supposed to be 30!! not likely with a few boy/girl racers now and again!! still all in all it's not too bad.


----------



## HelenP

I'm a massive XF fan, have watched it religiously since the beginning of the first series!!

After tonight's show, I still like the ones I liked originally, Danyl and all three girls, Lucie, Rachel and Stacey.

Didn't hate the twins tonight as much as I thought I would, in fact I thought their performance was marginally better than Olly's.  But that's not actually a compliment, as I thought Olly was pretty dire tonight!! (sorry!)

Can't take to Jamie Afro at all.  A friend of mine spotted him in Putney High Street last week, being mobbed by a group of schoolgirls.  She stopped to take a piccy on her phone, which took a while as she figured out how to take a piccy on her phone, and then noticed there was a camera crew a few yards along the road filming Jamie Afro being mobbed by a group of 15 year old girls, and a middle aged blonde woman taking a picture of him with her phone...................   Should be interesting if it's ever shown on XF or Xtra F !!

xx


----------



## katie

I cant stand jamie afro!!  unfortunately I doubt he'll go.

I agree about ollie, didnt think he was bad, but definitely not stand-out or very interesting.


----------



## Steff

Yupim a massive fan im biased towards geordie jo of course but i also think that the welsh girl is great to,


----------



## Caroline

DOn't need to watch X Factor, it's in all the papers and on here, so I don't get to hear the terrible singing!


----------



## sofaraway

I was glad Rachel didn't go I think she will be quite good.


----------



## wakman

The 2 little irish boys need to go.

I think Mrs Cole was harsh but right and i dont think that they derserved to go out.

They were not the worst.

Its just goes to show you.


----------



## Steff

nah the twins are ok, they probs will stay abit longer that young lad cheryl has needs to improve he was bad saturday or maybe it was his song choice


----------



## Northerner

So far I like the three girls - all very different, but all excellent. Also like Miss Frank, very original and doing remarkably well considering they weren't a group until well after the auditions! Biggest disappointment is Olly, as I really liked his first audition but he's failed to impress since then. Jamie Afro is getting VERY samey - punching the air with his fist at every opportunity. Again, I thought his audition was great but nothing special since and not very versatile. Kandi Rain were a bit scary, but shouldn't have gone first. Joe (?) is very telegenic and has a good voice, I think he will do well. Hate Danyl as a person, but gave a very good performance.

Lose the twins!!!! They just need punching! Mind you, I felt the same last year about that Irish gonk Eoghan (sp?).

There is no stand-out contestant for me so far. I don't think Lucy is strong enough to win. Stacey is an absolute delight and has a lovely singing voice - I think the public will continue to support her. Rachel has a good voice as long as she doesn't think she's Whitney or Beyonc?, but I think her confidence will have been knocked.

So....erm...Stacey to win - I'd love to see her reaction when the fireworks go off!!!


----------



## Steff

I wish Simon would learn to respect them though he did not even know the girls name in miss frank it aint that hard fgs! they have now been narrowed down from 100 !


----------



## am64

who got kicked off didnt see show...


----------



## Steff

kandy rain went it was either them or rachel


----------



## katie

Caroline said:


> DOn't need to watch X Factor, it's in all the papers and on here, so I don't get to hear the terrible singing!



actually most of them can sing really well this year.  Better than loads of people in the charts could do live.



sofaraway said:


> I was glad Rachel didn't go I think she will be quite good.



I think so too, I cant remember which judge said it  but they were right Alexandra Burke was no where near as good as rachel at first, she grew after a few weeks.  Think it was louis 



Northerner said:


> So far I like the three girls



Oh, you would!  

I think i'm the only person in the world who thinks Miss Frank are da bomb, innit.  Especially rapping girl.  Maybe because i'm a huge lauryn hill fan?!


----------



## am64

which one was kandy rain ?


----------



## Steff

the 4 girls they sang addicted to love on saturdays show , then fighter by agrilera last night   they was the 4 strippers.


----------



## am64

i think we'd turned over by then too much crying and bad music inbetween acts...haha
But going away with parents in law soon and they love all that and Strictly which drives my Hubby totally mad...But its his mum and dad so Im not saying anything!!!


----------



## aymes

I think Kandy Rain were the right choice to go, thought their sing off song in particular was particularly weak. Although if it'd be a pick of any of them then John and Edward should've gone.

I think my favourites at the moment at Stacey and Joe, also impressed with Danyl and so want to like Ollie, hoping he'll be a lot better next week!

Diva week next week, should be interesting.....


----------



## Steff

yes also next week cheryl cole is going to perform her new single should be good,I must say after watching Saturday the 2 strongest for me where like Aymes said Jo and Stacey she seems as mad as a box of frogs but her voice is fab and of course Jo is a local lad so i gotta be bias


----------



## katie

aymes said:


> Diva week next week, should be interesting.....



cant wait to see what the twins do for it


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> cant wait to see what the twins do for it



'When will I be famous'? OK, not a diva song!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> 'When will I be famous'? OK, not a diva song!



haha yeah i can imagine them singing that - god it would be awful though!


----------



## Steff

I must be the only 1 that likes them (although i cant be as there still in the comp)


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> I must be the only 1 that likes them (although i cant be as there still in the comp)



Well I thought they did well during the live show, which was surprising - but yes, like is a strong word


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Well I thought they did well during the live show, which was surprising - but yes, like is a strong word



 and i guess they are somewhat in a  bad position as the irish cant vote or there limited to how they can vote


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> I must be the only 1 that likes them (although i cant be as there still in the comp)



I think what put a lot of people against them was in boot camp when they selfishly sang over the other contestants and ruined their chances. Compare that attitude to someone like Stacey who can't believe everything that's happening to her! Go Stacey!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Ugh! I'm soooo tempted to overstep my authority and delete that steff!!!


----------



## am64

prefer this one north?


----------



## DiabeticDave

Northerner said:


> Ugh! I'm soooo tempted to overstep my authority and delete that steff!!!



Get rid..............they are a reason for contreception...IMHO


----------



## Steff

Gone !!!!......


----------



## am64

how did you do that Cuz?


----------



## Steff

I cud not bare the heartbreak i was getting from all these bullies so i got rid with a heavy heart , just cliked edit went to delete and clicked.


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> I cud not bare the heartbreak i was getting from all these bullies so i got rid with a heavy heart , just cliked edit went to delete and clicked.



maybe i should do that to mine hahaheehhee


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> I cud not bare the heartbreak i was getting from all these bullies so i got rid with a heavy heart , just cliked edit went to delete and clicked.



Aw steff, you didn't have to delete it - this forum is for everyone, even those with no taste!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Aw steff, you didn't have to delete it - this forum is for everyone, even those with no taste!



haha cruel but fair!  

I hope that girl from miss frank raps next week, she's awesome.

Ive always said i want to be a hip-hop folk singer, but think she has more chance


----------



## Steff

nah best deleted


----------



## DiabeticDave

steff09 said:


> nah best deleted



Steff.........I forgot that wink wink thingy......I was smiling when I posted that 'contreception' post.............can't stand them though


----------



## Steff

ita gone and never to return so all good aint it


----------



## sofaraway

Northerner said:


> Compare that attitude to someone like Stacey who can't believe everything that's happening to her! Go Stacey!!!!



I like Stacey she is so funny, I don't know if she will get annoying, but she seems innocent and not like she is putting it on


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> I like Stacey she is so funny, I don't know if she will get annoying, but she seems innocent and not like she is putting it on



everytime she talks I feel embarrassed for her so find it a little annoying already, but I do like her because you can tell it is just how she is.  I kind of wish she wouldn't talk though lol


----------



## Northerner

I think this would have been a guaranteed winner in the 'over-25s' category...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJvGdOC6D1Y&NR=1


----------



## am64

now im not normally a voilent person but...


----------



## Steff

i had to think for a minute there when you said over 25 you meant age


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> I think this would have been a guaranteed winner in the 'over-25s' category...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJvGdOC6D1Y&NR=1



What have we EVER done to you, Northerner................ ?? 

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> What have we EVER done to you, Northerner................ ??
> 
> xx



Isn't that the worst ever? Feel for me - I remember seeing it live!


----------



## am64

do you remember seaside special on sat nights??


----------



## AlisonM

You're a cruel, cruel man Northerner.


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> do you remember seaside special on sat nights??



I'm so old I remember Sunday night at the London Palladium and the Andy Williams Show!


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> I'm so old I remember Sunday night at the London Palladium and the Andy Williams Show!



Me too !!    There's not many people around who remember Topogigio !! 

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Me too !!    There's not many people around who remember Topogigio !!
> 
> xx



Haha! My Mum used to wake me up when topogigio came on!


----------



## AlisonM

I thought Topo Gigio was a mediocre Italian restaurant in London's West End.


----------



## katie

I have no idea what you guys are on about.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I have no idea what you guys are on about.



That's because you weren't born until tv was in colour!


----------



## Steff

i got lost at seaside special  katie


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> That's because you weren't born until tv was in colour!



well we still had b&w TVs and the scary clown when there were no programmes 



steff09 said:


> i got lost at seaside special  katie



me too steff


----------



## AlisonM

Ooooh! I thought it was just me, I'm scared stiff of clowns.


----------



## katie

AlisonM said:


> Ooooh! I thought it was just me, I'm scared stiff of clowns.



hehe im not actually scared of clowns (one of the few things im not scared of ) I just found that one creepy!  I do know a few people who have a fear of clowns though   I used to have about 4 in my room and a couple of my friends would refuse to come in.  I have one that you wind up and it plays music and moves, must admit that one is a bit creepy!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> hehe im not actually scared of clowns (one of the few things im not scared of ) I just found that one creepy!  I do know a few people who have a fear of clowns though   I used to have about 4 in my room and a couple of my friends would refuse to come in.  I have one that you wind up and it plays music and moves, must admit that one is a bit creepy!



Have you never seen Stephen King's 'It'?


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Have you never seen Stephen King's 'It'?



haha no I havent actually, but my friends used to watch those kinds of films so that's probably why they are scared of clowns. maybe i'll watch it online later


----------



## AlisonM

Back in the Dark Ages when I was little I was taken to see the circus. First I cried at the lions and tigers all locked up in cages - this was in the early 60s when they still had performing animals. I still hate zoos and have my concerns about wildlife parks... Patience I'm getting there... We eventually got settled in the circus tent for the show, with me crying at all the beasties being forced to do tricks. A clown saw me and came over making faces and trying to make me laugh... I had hysterics, his make up was really scary to a four year old. Exit stage left, the AlisonM clan, blushing. Didn't go to the circus again till we saw Cirque de Soleil in Paris a few years back. And I'm still terrified of clowns.


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Have you never seen Stephen King's 'It'?



I am so scared of clowns, that photo should come with a warning, I'm going to have nightmares now! 

Think it all stems from when I was quite young and was taken to a kids adventure park, it was off season and very quiet so the clown that worked there followed me and my family around all day, wherever we went he'd jump out at me! I'm absolutely terrified of them even to this day!


----------



## Steff

Did everyone watch it last night ?? i had it taped and watched after W , gosh i dont think neither miss frank or the twins did any favours to louis  I laughed for ages after watching john and edward, the ones that where great vocally where stacey jo and jamie


----------



## HelenP

Yeah, I watched it, I love XF, lol.

Thought mostly they weren't very good last night, especially J & E, Miss Frank, Rachel and Lloyd.  But I blame the mentors, cos the song choices were a bit pants - out of ALL those diva songs to choose from.................................

My favourite of the night was Olly, and I don't even like him very much, lol, and also Jamie Afro did really well, but again, I'm not keen on him.  

Think Miss Frank and Rachel could be in danger (the loonies will probably vote to keep J & E in lol), although I do think both acts have more potential than they've shown so far.

xx


----------



## Steff

ahem im not a looney haha


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> ahem im not a looney haha




whoops, sorry  

xx


----------



## Steff

WOW WOW WOW what a performance from cheryl makes me proud to be geordie seeing the sucsess she has had since the early days of popstars the riavla was nice to see girls aloud and her nubby in audience


----------



## Steff

good grief i feel im taking over the thread lol

gosh well looks like J & E are popular altho i agree with what cheryl just said the likes of ricky are going home but them 2 are staying ,altho i do like um ha X


----------



## HelenP

Shame Ricky went, when there were others worse than him yesterday, but judging only on tonight's 'sing-off', Rachel was slightly better.

Big Band week next week - usually brings out some pretty good performances.  

xx


----------



## Steff

yup should be good wonder who the guest is next week


----------



## twinnie

my god cant believe the twins have got though there give us twins a bad name {i am a twin lol} the only scottish one out !!!!!!    i have just found this thread  brilliant


----------



## Steff

yess twinnie you can join me now i felt as i was taking over the thread  lolz


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> yup should be good wonder who the guest is next week



Hopefully someone with a bit of a warmer personality than Whitney Houston!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Hopefully someone with a bit of a warmer personality than Whitney Houston!
> 
> xx



when she performed tonight did she have wardrobe malfunction? it looked like it


----------



## twinnie

oh and the guest next week is michael buble


----------



## Steff

ohh yes dermot did say


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> when she performed tonight did she have wardrobe malfunction? it looked like it



Well, I had my back to the screen as I was on here, I 'watch' a lot of TV shows that way, lol) but my sister texted me and said something about it.  And she said herself something about 'singing out of her clothes', so I'm guessing she did!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Well, I had my back to the screen as I was on here, I 'watch' a lot of TV shows that way, lol)
> 
> PMSL Helen best thing of the day in here you jus said there im the exact same


----------



## twinnie

i wonder what the twins will be singing lol next week as it big band week


----------



## Steff

goodness knows i dread to think whatever it is im sure ill be LOL at it


----------



## twinnie

oh and westlife are on next week as well {again}


----------



## HelenP

twinnie said:


> oh and westlife are on next week as well {again}



Well, WHAT a surprise!! 

xx


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> oh and westlife are on next week as well {again}



ohh again , i wonder if Louis will be making an appearence i totally understand why he has not been around but the groups have had no mentor sticking up for them for last 2 weeks., i aint being rude but boyzone was his past venture and i know he was the manager and of course i dont disagree he had to be there etc etc these on x factor need him now, not that i think either of the groups will go much further in next fortnight.


----------



## Steff

well th is weeks outstanding performance was the welsh lass lucy i think her name then closely followed by danyl and stacey, jamie was totally let down by song choice and the twins had me rolling around on the floor for 2 thirds of there performance


----------



## katie

I finally found the twins entertaining this week, it was hilarious!  Mostly because of the half naked women who were rubbing up on them when they look about 10 years old   I was literally LOLing.


----------



## Steff

i reckon maybe jo in the final 2 tonight but can never predict this bloody show LOL


----------



## twinnie

omg the twins are though again cant belive daniel is in the bottom two


----------



## Steff

oooh well bye bye to miss frank then, that will mean louis has the twins to keep him in the comp, oh my face when i saw dermot say llyod ha


----------



## twinnie

is louis wearing eyeliner ?


----------



## Steff

well that was as clear day , poor Louis he got bob hope and no hope tut , Simon needs to lose some of that blown up head of his and lose an act.ooo and bon jovi next week, i wonder what the theme will be though x


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> well that was as clear day , poor Louis he got bob hope and no hope tut , Simon needs to lose some of that blown up head of his and lose an act.ooo and bon jovi next week, i wonder what the theme will be though x



its rock week


----------



## Steff

of course silly me Bon Jovi should of been the cloo


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> of course silly me Bon Jovi should of been the cloo



lol jls are on next week too


----------



## Steff

yes they always have 1 act on bigger then the other , altho last week cheryl was far better then Whitney


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> is louis wearing eyeliner ?



I could'nt see cause of the glisten coming from simons pearly whites


----------



## HelenP

Well, what a show tonight!!

*Another embarrassing group song (always hate them on AI, dunno why we have to have them on XF now too)

*Westlife covering Daughtry?? Per-lease!!

*Louis sticking to his hypocritical guns and saying Simon cheated by having Jamie sing an up to date song, when his own act, J & E did exactly the same thing!!

*Michael Buble singing everyone out of the water.

*Dermot running the risk of waking up with a horse's head in his bed by suggesting Whitney Houston is weird (well, she was far from normal last week, lol)

*Danyl being in the bottom two - that's CRAZY!!  I'd have been hopping mad if he'd gone while John and Edward stayed in!!  (sorry J & E fans!)

*Miss Frank departing the competition.  I'm not sorry to see them go, imo they never really 'gelled' as a group and their harmonies were a bit off.  

Looking forward to next week's show - JBJ and JLS, who'd've thought!!  Not quite sure how Lucie and Stacey will cope with Rock Week, Joe and Lloyd might struggle too, but Simon's lot should all breeze through it.

xx
PS My favourite from last night was Lucie, and next Olly.  That's the second week running that Olly's been in my top two which is a bit disturbing, as I don't really like him !!


----------



## katie

I love miss frank, but i new they wouldnt go far.  Rapping girl is a genius, hope she gets signed


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> I could'nt see cause of the glisten coming from simons pearly whites



lol true 
helen totally agree with you and i am a twin


----------



## rossi_mac

I actually caught about two thirds of this show of saturday night, cor blimey what the bloomin' hell??? Get me a gun to shoot those twins! Not even funny!  But generally a fair bit of talent this yer it would seem!


----------



## sweetsatin

Omg thought the twins would of gone ....bill & ben the flowerpot men....
Miised most of it...hope Jamie (Afro gets through)


----------



## twinnie

sweetsatin said:


> Omg thought the twins would of gone ....bill & ben the flowerpot men....
> Miised most of it...hope Jamie (Afro gets through)



sweetsatin miss frank got kicked out it was between them and daniel


----------



## sweetsatin

The flowerpot men have got to go lol


----------



## Steff

sweetsatin said:


> The flowerpot men have got to go lol



 pmsl


----------



## katie

I'm soo gutted about miss frank.  I would boycott the show but I cant live without it


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I'm soo gutted about miss frank.  I would boycott the show but I cant live without it



Me too. I can only imagine that people didn't vote for them or Danyl because they expected them to be safe. I thought they were developing well as a group and even though I normally hate rap, I thought that girl was terrific.J&E are amusing, but it is a singing comp after all. I thought Danyl probably gave the best singing performance. Joe will probably do very well. Rachel must have been on the happy pills - what was all that about? I can only guess that Dannii told her to stop being so miserable and she went totally the opposite! 

I like Stacey. It always amazes me when a person's singing voice is so different to their speaking voice and she's about as extreme as it gets!


----------



## Steff

Im going to miss this tonight shock horror i shall have it taped for me though. I just cant imaging what the hell the twins going to do for rock week


----------



## katie

Northe, Rap is where it's at!  My friend told me he hates rap so ive made him a CD, should make you one too   I really hope Danny has told Rachel to calm it down again, otherwise she'll be straight out the door, so annoying!

Nooo, what you up to steff?  I told my friend Im not going up the pub until afterwards


----------



## Northerner

Cheryl's going to regret wearing that dress when they show clips of it in ten years time...


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Cheryl's going to regret wearing that dress when they show clips of it in ten years time...



it will be like kate bush in her outfits 

did she actually flash? I heard simon say sit up but wasnt watching haha!


----------



## rossi_mac

Get Them Off The Show They Are Sh12 Seriously Not Funny Not Good Kill Them


----------



## katie

jesus christ, the twins were scary! halloween indeed!


----------



## twinnie

katie said:


> jesus christ, the twins were scary! halloween indeed!



omg that was nasty {the twins }


----------



## rossi_mac

scary rubbish and I wreckon i could sing better than them!!

Get them off!


----------



## katie

twinnie said:


> omg that was nasty



me or the twins?


----------



## rossi_mac

Also what the hell is that geordie girl wearing?? Why do "celebs" on the telly feel they have to look so bloody different to the person on the street?


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Also what the hell is that geordie girl wearing?? Why do "celebs" on the telly feel they have to look so bloody different to the person on the street?



She could wear an old sack and pit boots and I'd still be happy to gaze at her all day long!


----------



## twinnie

katie said:


> me or the twins?



the twins lol


----------



## katie

yeah rossi she is hawt!


----------



## Northerner

Ollie was great! All the others were really weak at the beginning of their songs, the twins were just rubbish!


----------



## aymes

I think Ollie is now officially my favourite! I think I may be developing a slight crush...!

Love Stacey too but she was just ok today.

The twins REALLY need to go now.


----------



## sweetsatin

Omg the bobbing flowerpot men have got to go, they are so annoying.


----------



## Steff

well i watched it last night about 12 and north i agree olly was the only good one , they dont suit rock


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> well i watched it last night about 12 and north i agree olly was the only good one , they dont suit rock



It surprised me because there are some terrific rock songs that people with good voices should really enjoy belting out. Maybe it's my age, but I didn't think the song choices were particularly inspiring - they kept saying 'this is a 'rock anthem, I hope she/he can do it justice', then when they sang the song meant nothing to me! I was actually thinking when Joe was singing 'they ought to have given him 'Sweet Child of Mine' - then Lucie sang it doing a poor impersonation of Axl Rose. Even Jamie's song was uninspiring - a good Who song would have suited him. I think this is why Olly stood out so much - because his song actually suited him. The contestants are very weak this year. Onlt Danyl has a really strong voice, but he was crap last night. It was like he went a bit too far trying to look humble and vulnerable - rather like Rachel last week went over the top on the happy pills. Thank the deities she has calmed down!

I thought the twoins dancing looked like they had electrodes clipped to their genitals, being randomly switched on and off!


----------



## Steff

well said regarding danly it may have been late when i watched but i think he was to much woe is me last night , he took the symphothy card abit to far , he was very out of tune as was another cant remember who at mo lol


----------



## aymes

So, predictions, who's going tonight?

I think I'll predict Rachel and Danyl to be bottom two.....

(would rather it were the twins and Lloyd but I think they have the teen vote)


----------



## Steff

they wont go or thats the end for Louis I think Danyl and Lloyd, but it really could be any of them in 2nights bottom 2 as all where dreadful bar Olly


----------



## Northerner

Yeah, I don't think people will have bought Danyl's 'poor me' act so he might be one. Hard to say, people might have got bored of voting for the twins. I didn't think Lucie shone particularly. Lloyd is nothing special, but I do think Joe is a very likeable person.

I'll go Danyl and the Twins!


----------



## Steff

did anyone watch the interview with dannii on piers morgon afterwards a very endeering chat and a very nice lady, she cried a few times as well


----------



## aymes

I watched some of it, I thought she came across really well. I've never been a huge fan of hers but I think in recent months she seems to almost have soften and just appears a more likable person.


----------



## sweetsatin

Wow Bon jovi looks so sexy mmmmmmmmm

Me thinks the flowerpot men and rachel will be the bottom 2 tonite


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm praying the "flower pot men" or rather boys get chucked out tonight!!


----------



## Steff

im just putting it on now grr missed first 20 mins


----------



## Steff

typical Simon all 3 in 


OOPSSSSSS john and edward through


----------



## rossi_mac

NOT HAPPY


----------



## Northerner

*Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!*


----------



## aymes

Oooooh, interesting.....

Quite difficult to predict, reckon they'll take it to the public vote.....?


----------



## twinnie

for the love of god there still in


----------



## Steff

Rachel has survived can she make it 3rd  time lucky , i hope she stays


----------



## rossi_mac

Rachel to stay lloyd little boy to go, but you could be right, is that what happens if judges are split?


----------



## twinnie

i think it might be rachael last show


----------



## Steff

yes rossi the public chose miss frank last week as the judges cud not decide


----------



## Northerner

I think Lloyd is the weaker singer but if it goes to public vote he'll get through...


----------



## Steff

awww cheryl using the ohh lloyd been poorly card


----------



## Steff

oops lloyd messed that one up


----------



## Steff

effing farce!


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> I think Lloyd is the weaker singer but if it goes to public vote he'll get through...



well done northerner you got it right


----------



## aymes

Shame Rachel went but I suppose being in the bottom two so often she didn't stand much chance to win.

Not a fan of Lloyd but from the sounds of that I don't think the being ill thing was made up, didn't sound well.


----------



## sweetsatin

omggggggggggg they are still in!


----------



## Steff

well you lot can tell me what happens from now on, this show a personality contest nwo not singing


----------



## twinnie

just watching the xtra factor on itv2 to see what there saying about the twins


----------



## Northerner

sweetsatin said:


> omggggggggggg they are still in!



The twins are going to be like the Cheeky Girls - a couple of novelty singles then z-list celebrity appearances for the rest of their lives. To be fair, they are much more entertaining than most of the other contestants. I haven't reached the stage yet where I care about who stays in, there are a few more I won't miss before the end!


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> just watching the xtra factor on itv2 to see what there saying about the twins



should be words of 4 letters


----------



## HelenP

Well, I am a Danyl supporter, but last night he was bl**dy awful !!  Really thought he'd be in the bottom two again this week, and deservedly so.  Wish he'd chosen a more upbeat song.  I actually picked up the phone and voted for him yesterday, as I'm a firm believer in the fact that you can't really moan about someone going out if you haven't bothered voting for them, and I really thought it was gonna be bye-bye Danyl.  

But having said that, most of them were pretty bad again this week - I was surprised that Lucie was quite good.  Joe's vocals were pretty flawless, as usual, but I'm not keen on his warbly voice and I'd never heard his 'rock anthem' before!!

Olly has been a big surprise to me!!  Three weeks running now, he's been in my top two, and I'm really not that keen on him, but he does seem to be the only contestant who can handle any genre that's thrown at him.  (although I'm not convinced that 'Come Together' is actuall 'rock' !!)

I really enjoyed the Dannii/Piers Morgan thing last night, she's so likeable (and, being contraversial here, lol, I think she's WAYY prettier than Kylie!!).  I knew she'd been married a few years ago, but didn't realise it was to Julian McMahon !!

xx


----------



## Steff

i agree about dannii i asked other half last night which sis he preferred and he said dannii was always the prettier until she met the botox


----------



## Northerner

I've started going off Dannii now she's growing her hair longer...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I've started going off Dannii now she's growing her hair longer...



ooooo no northe what a shame lol  i must admit Simon on the rare occasion made me laff when he compared ratchel to dannii with the hair thing lol


----------



## twinnie

omg not only did the twins got though they were given backstage passes to the backstreet boys concert  how jammy can two people be ?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> omg not only did the twins got though they were given backstage passes to the backstreet boys concert  how jammy can two people be ?



lol ive just had a rather rude joke sent to my phone about then two i cant repeat in here as 1 of the words is vile 

they are just the 2 luckiest people on the planet twinnie


----------



## twinnie

i am very good on here but you should see what i have said on my bebo page 
 i ran out of swear words


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i am very good on here but you should see what i have said on my bebo page
> i ran out of swear words



pmslll o/h joined a group on f.b called we hate jedward .


----------



## twinnie

i have to look for it i am on facebook


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i have to look for it i am on facebook



yeah im sure the members list on that far acceeds any other group on there lol


----------



## rossi_mac

I don't join many groups on facey but hell I'm tempted, I'm off to have a look see you there


----------



## Northerner

http://twitter.com/#search?q=Jedward


----------



## am64

this is so good...i dont have to put up with watching the show but can chat down the supermarket as if id seen it !!


----------



## Steff

does anyone know what the theme is 2night


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> does anyone know what the theme is 2night



No idea but guaranteed Danii & Cheryl will look like pillocks but look very "fashionable" (cheryl more tho)and J& E will wind me up but not be kicked off!! But I'll still watch it


----------



## Northerner

I think it's songs from the movies - could be wrong though.


----------



## Steff

ah right the twins are doing ghostbusters


----------



## aymes

Movie night I think, rumour ha it the twins are doing ghostbusters...


----------



## aymes

Cross post, must type faster!!


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> Movie night I think, rumour ha it the twins are doing ghostbusters...



Great they're gonna ruin another tune!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Great they're gonna ruin another tune!!



looks that way i seen in paper yest princess eugene and that other 1 are fans lol.


----------



## Northerner

Stacey's looking hot!


----------



## Sugarbum

Olly to win!!!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Olly to win!!!



Verdict in a minute!

.....very good!


----------



## Northerner

Lloyd very weak and out of tune...


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Lloyd very weak and out of tune...



You're right there Northe' he should have gone last week! But I hope he stays in, why? Cause JnE need to bleedin well get  off the telly


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Lloyd very weak and out of tune...



If he was a cat I would have had him put down.....


----------



## katie

Jesus Christ.  Jamie 'Afro' is murdering Roy Orbison and the man's been dead for years.

I used to love that song


----------



## twinnie

well being a fellow welshie i should support lloyd but he was rubbish


----------



## twinnie

katie said:


> Jesus Christ.  Jamie 'Afro' is murdering Roy Orbison and the man's been dead for years.
> 
> I used to love that song



lol i just said  something like that to my hubby


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Jesus Christ.  Jamie 'Afro' is murdering Roy Orbison and the man's been dead for years.
> 
> I used to love that song



Things must sound very different in the theatre!


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> Jesus Christ.  Jamie 'Afro' is murdering Roy Orbison and the man's been dead for years.
> 
> I used to love that song



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! LOves it! 

OLY OLLY OLLY!!!!


----------



## katie

Autotune on the speakers??

I never thought i'd say this, but Olly has been my favourite so far (and I don't even fancy him).  The dance was the best bit


----------



## rossi_mac

The subject of films, why do Louis and Simon bitch so much??

Anyway the film Gummo looks good might try and source it from somewhere!
http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi3198877977/

Looking forward to Lucy


----------



## Northerner

Lucie a bit Miley Cyrus - one of the few who can sing!


----------



## Sugarbum

Lucie was good, but Danyl will be better!


----------



## katie

done haha.  

Why the hell did lucy just sound exactly like stacey?! even more so than Rachel the other week. weird!!


----------



## katie

ooh another song I love, dont kill it danyl!


----------



## Sugarbum

wooooooooooooooooooooooooo- good haircut


----------



## Northerner

Danyl was good!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> wooooooooooooooooooooooooo- good haircut



yep looks good!

and yay he 'killed it' in a good way!


----------



## twinnie

love daniel


----------



## rossi_mac

He was good it's the twits next


----------



## Northerner

Jedward next...another beer I think...


----------



## Sugarbum

JEDWARD- Ive seen lesser crimes in prison today...


----------



## rossi_mac

I think I would be prepared to serve time to remove these two! 

Although it would be a public service I would be providing (or removing?)


----------



## twinnie

oh god here we go the twins singing ghostbusters i think


----------



## Sugarbum

Im wondering if I should check my blood sugar.....are you seeing what I am seeing or am I just f****** HYPO?!?!?!


----------



## katie

there's absolutely no attempt at singing this time.  Makes me want to cry a bit!


----------



## Northerner

Diabetes! Take me now!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

permission to swear my head off required


----------



## twinnie

for the love of god i trying really hard not to swear


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Diabetes! Take me now!!!!



!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum

Even my pancreas objects and thats been dead for years....


----------



## twinnie

Sugarbum said:


> Even my pancreas objects and thats been dead for years....



pmsl thats so funny


----------



## Northerner

I do like Joe, but he should sing something more suited to his age.


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Even my pancreas objects and thats been dead for years....



hehehe 

aww that geordie boy is good, bit boring though 

edit: Joe, thanks northe! lol


----------



## rossi_mac

louis is a twit


----------



## Sugarbum

my pancreas hurts.....


----------



## AlisonM

I'm soooo glad I don't watch this. Your pain really touches my pancreas.


----------



## Northerner

Lloyd and Jedward in the sing-off....


----------



## katie

hahaha Charlie Brooker just tweeted "What sort of emotion are you supposed to call on when singing something as shit as 'The Circle of Life'?"


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Lloyd and Jedward in the sing-off....



i'm Praying


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> hahaha Charlie Brooker just tweeted "What sort of emotion are you supposed to call on when singing something as shit as 'The Circle of Life'?"



Charlie Brooker is awesome!


----------



## Sugarbum

I hope Lloyde leaves...in a big SERCO van with JEDWARD in it. In fact, Im going to do my dammedest to see what strings I can pull.


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> I hope Lloyde leaves...in a big SERCO van with JEDWARD in it. In fact, Im going to do my dammedest to see what strings I can pull.



I wouldn't fancy their chances in Wormwood Scrubs!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Charlie Brooker is awesome!



Another great reason to get twitter  he does a lot of Tweeting!

Not that im harassing you about it, i'm just obsessed hehe!


----------



## katie

oops i made northe run away scared again


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> oops i made northe run away scared again



Hey mrs, he is probably adding up his statistics!


----------



## rossi_mac

or joining us tweeters!!!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Hey mrs, he is probably adding up his statistics!



I keep telling him to join twitter and think he's feeling the pressure hehe, it's ok you dont have to northe! 

I'm so bored tonight, hate staying in at the weekend.  How is the prison Lou?


----------



## rossi_mac

if I'm bored I'd pick up a bottle and put on a film I'd already watched 100's of times!!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> if I'm bored I'd pick up a bottle and put on a film I'd already watched 100's of times!!



i have no wine  and no company  *cry cry* lol


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> I keep telling him to join twitter and think he's feeling the pressure hehe, it's ok you dont have to northe!
> 
> I'm so bored tonight, hate staying in at the weekend.  How is the prison Lou?



Yeah me too, working again tomorrow so not out and about either. "Prison Factor" on AWing, Im constantly sung too, its not pretty!

I need to start twittering Katie, will you help me out? X


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Yeah me too, working again tomorrow so not out and about either. "Prison Factor" on AWing, Im constantly sung too, its not pretty!
> 
> I need to start twittering Katie, will you help me out? X



lol sounds pretty funny, is it a men's prison?

Of course I will help you, just let me know if/when you get stuck


----------



## Steff

lloyd and twins in bottom 2


----------



## aymes

Just caught up online, was out last night. Olly is still definately my favourite, Danyl was great too, loving the new haircut! Thought Lucie, Joe and Jamie were technically very good but a bit dull. Stacey I love but didn't think she did as well as she could have done, Lloyd was dreadful again. 

As for the twins, that was one of the most horrifc things I've ever seen, I need to find a way to wipe it from my memory!

By rights it should be John and Edward and Lloyd in the bottom two, by a long way, but I fear J&E are unstoppable at the moment, really hope to be proven wrong but I've been coming across far too many people who now want them to win, eeeek!


----------



## Steff

One thing that really is winding me up is louis will not hear nothing bad said about them, despite having  sucsess with bands like westlife how he can sit there and defend them every week , the likes of ricky and ratchel must be sitting at home shaking there heads


----------



## Steff

well everyone ready to wave bye bye to jedward lol, looking forward to Black Eyes Peas myself


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> well everyone ready to wave bye bye to jedward lol, looking forward to Black Eyes Peas myself



unfortunately perez hilton tweeted about voting for jedward and some other celebs.  looks like that's why they are still in URGH.

looks like it's bye bye little lloyd, awww 

BEPs should be good


----------



## Steff

right well lets hope in 45 mins its bye bye jedward but i doubt it


----------



## twinnie

the black peas eyes were brilliant


----------



## Steff

amazing performance , and good ol cherly saving the day with fergi fergs footwear


----------



## Sugarbum

hey peeps,

Is Leona lewis' eye make up making you think you need to retune your TV too??


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> hey peeps,
> 
> Is Leona lewis' eye make up making you think you need to retune your TV too??



lol i cud not make her out through all that stuff falling from the ceiling


----------



## Northerner

Rubbish - lloyd does not deserve to go through!


----------



## Steff

well knock me down with a feather 

lloyd stays


----------



## aymes

bye bye twins!


----------



## Northerner

Jedward are sunk against Lucie!


----------



## Steff

cyaaa later twins ,,, not a hope in hell


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> bye bye twins!



I'm praying!!


----------



## twinnie

yesssss god has answer my prayers they have to go now


----------



## Sugarbum

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeahhhh see ya in prison twiiiiiiiiinssss!


----------



## Steff

lets hope it dnt go to deadlock mind


----------



## Sugarbum

nah, it wouldnt would it?


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> lets hope it dnt go to deadlock mind



well it will be simon and ceryl votes lets see if there are brave enough


----------



## Sugarbum

Lloyd is shit! what is going on!


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> well it will be simon and ceryl votes lets see if there are brave enough



i think simons vote is in bag, cheryl keeps saying its the fun i love about them






remember guys we have to see these twins again perform 2night ahha


----------



## Sugarbum

sorry, pardon my language, Im getting a bit over excited!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> sorry, pardon my language, Im getting a bit over excited!



You're excused - it was an apt description!


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> You're excused - it was an apt description!



does that mean we can swear about those two little duckers


----------



## sweetsatin

Bye bye Floerpot boys!


----------



## Northerner

They'll have a problem finding 'highlights' for the twins!


----------



## aymes

It's painful to watch


----------



## Steff

theve done that song the first time round and its still shit now


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> lets hope it dnt go to deadlock mind



omg there  murdering robbie williams


----------



## Sugarbum

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease make it end!


----------



## rossi_mac

If they don't go I'd be amazed (swear words inserted where appropriate by reader)


----------



## Steff

lol he never said twins i dnt think u shud be in bottom 2 but he did to lucie


----------



## aymes

not the public vote!


----------



## Steff

Omgggggggggggggggggggg!!!!


----------



## twinnie

nooooooooooooo simon


----------



## Sugarbum

oh this is tooo good!


----------



## aymes

nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

Fixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Oh Bother!!!


----------



## Sugarbum

oh no! WTF????????????


----------



## twinnie

!"?$%^&*( !"?$%^& use your imagination


----------



## Northerner

Oh FFS!!!! That's me finished with the show - Simon said he was going to go on the performance in the sing-off and he didn't. Utter rubbish!!!!


----------



## Steff

yes but that was obvious , what a total plonker that simin is he has done nothing but slag them off all the way through , total bloody sham


----------



## Steff

aww luck how gracious saying the boys deserve to be there 


LETS ALL BOYCOTT THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetsatin

Omgggggg they are still in.....how shit is that.....that is polite


----------



## Sugarbum

...so Lucie "Im from a small town" Jones...is going back to her small town????


----------



## Northerner

Hmmmm Shakira's on next week, so might have to watch after all...


----------



## twinnie

simon is such a chicken cant believe it he had the chance to get rid of them


----------



## am64

folks what happened did the twinnies get thro????


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> folks what happened did the twinnies get thro????



yesssssssssssssss


lucy out


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Oh FFS!!!! That's me finished with the show - Simon said he was going to go on the performance in the sing-off and he didn't. Utter rubbish!!!!




You said "Oh FFS"! That really made me laugh! You never swear!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hmmmm Shakira's on next week, so might have to watch after all...



ohhh Northe how fickle haha


----------



## am64

hahahahahahaha that will be the death of x factor...hahahahahahah


----------



## twinnie

i think simon will suffer for this i bet two of his acts will been in the bottom two next week


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i think simon will suffer for this i bet two of his acts will been in the bottom two next week



FINGERS CROSSED that is one total crock of doo doo


----------



## twinnie

simon trying to get out of it i watching itv2 lady from fife have just rip him a new one


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> i think simon will suffer for this i bet two of his acts will been in the bottom two next week



He's done it purely because it will generate better ratings for the show than if Lucie had stayed in - so much for his constant claims that it;s a singing contest. Lucie wasn't my favourite, but I would have minded less if Lloys had taken the bullet


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> You said "Oh FFS"! That really made me laugh! You never swear!



Doesn't it stand for 'For Flip's Sake' then?


----------



## Steff

im just watching x factor extra or whatever it is , some one asked a good Q , why is it on performance night , the singers always hang on simons every word its always him they want a good comment off , even above there own judge , and simon said ohh im sure they dont lol


----------



## katie

seriously i cant believe it's taken me this long to realise i shouldnt watch the show.  im not ever watching it again.

looks like im going to have to get a social life!


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Doesn't it stand for 'For Flip's Sake' then?



Im telling!

These callers on the Xtra Factor are hilarious! 

I wish they would stop adverts for JLS' new song "I cant eat, I cant sleep" what kind of lyrics is that FFS??


----------



## Northerner

What's the theme tonight? Anyone know?


----------



## rossi_mac

I thought we're supposed to be boycotting it?? my rides due any minute now, catch you later if I'm not too drunk to log on!!


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> What's the theme tonight? Anyone know?



Queen apparently, not sure why but that's what my mum said!


----------



## aymes

How is Lloyd still there?


----------



## Northerner

Actually, I think Joe was the best so far!


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Actually, I think Joe was the best so far!



He was great!

I do still love Olly but was a little disappointed with him tonight, in my opinion he was good but just not exceptional like usual!


----------



## twinnie

i think lloyd is in trouble after tonite oh god the twins are next


----------



## aymes

twinnie said:


> the twins are next



I have no words ....


----------



## Northerner

Did something happen? I wasn't really concentrating. Lovely Stacey next!


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> Did something happen? I wasn't really concentrating. Lovely Stacey next!



the twins murdered under pressure not only did there ruin the queen song they also ruined the vanilla ice version as well


----------



## bev

Jedward are so crap - they are good! I dont like people bullying them - they havent even responded - they are lovely boys!

Its between Daniel and Olly i think - both lovely looking young chaps in my opinion.Bev


----------



## aymes

Did someone jump on stage? Thought that's what Louis said but I didn't see anything???

However ridiculous you think the twins will be you can never quite predict how bizarre they are going to be, still speechless!


----------



## aymes

Wow, Stacey did fatastically, looks absolutely stunning too.


----------



## Northerner

Yay! Stacey was great!


----------



## twinnie

wow stacey was brilliant what a voice did nt know she could sing like that


----------



## Steff

I have not seen any this week but m8 has just txt and said everyone bar jamie and the twins have been good


----------



## aymes

Danyl very good too, nailed that last note!

Stacey, Danyl and Joe were the best tonight by a long way.


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Danyl very good too, nailed that last note!
> 
> Stacey, Danyl and Joe were the best tonight by a long way.



Fully agree, but only Stacey could mop my fevered brow!


----------



## Northerner

LLoyd weakest again...yes, weaker than Jedward!


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> LLoyd weakest again...yes, weaker than Jedward!



Think I have to agree with you there...


----------



## Northerner

Joe is so much stronger in the boys than Lloyd. Hard to predict who might go though


----------



## Steff

typical the week i miss it and some one is worse then then twins


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> typical the week i miss it and some one is worse then then twins



There's usually a repeat on ITV2 Steff, although I wouldn't worry too much - the acts aren't very special this year. Can't predict a winner yet, no-one stands out for me...


----------



## aymes

You can also watch again on the ITV site, it's streamed but seems to work pretty well


----------



## HelenP

I thought the strongest vocally tonight were Stacey and Joe.  Danyl was disappointing to start with but got better towards the end.  Lloyd, Jedward, Olly, Jamie all disappointing.  (I preferred Jamie's hair this week, it didn't look so moth-eaten, but generally I can't stand him !!).  GOTta be Lloyd or Jedward to go this week surely.......

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, thanks for the update on the show, the sooner littlelloyd goes the better so then the evil twins can eff off! Glad Stacey was good she has surprised me! If I had o pick a winner now I'd say the  twins because it's a farce! Would it be so bad if they did, it would rubbish the show and question this "talent show" maybe then it would end??!!!


----------



## HelenP

PMSL - just read this.........

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/xfactor/news/a186910/calvin-harris-thrown-out-of-x-factor.html

xx


----------



## am64

HelenP said:


> PMSL - just read this.........
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/xfactor/news/a186910/calvin-harris-thrown-out-of-x-factor.html
> 
> xx



dont watch the show just catch up on gossip here...did you get to see the bloke with the pineapple?


----------



## HelenP

I didn't personally, cos I don't really watch all the acts properly - cos I sit here at the computer I mostly have my back to the telly, just turning around for part of the performances!

However, there IS a li'l clip on youtube taken from the EXtra Factor.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfNeANt2H6M

xx


----------



## am64

got it haha that was quick posting


----------



## twinnie

HelenP said:


> I thought the strongest vocally tonight were Stacey and Joe.  Danyl was disappointing to start with but got better towards the end.  Lloyd, Jedward, Olly, Jamie all disappointing.  (I preferred Jamie's hair this week, it didn't look so moth-eaten, but generally I can't stand him !!).  GOTta be Lloyd or Jedward to go this week surely.......
> 
> xx



have to agree with you helen but after last week maybe one of simons acts will be up maybe jamie ?


----------



## Steff

I still aint watched it but is it true mariah carey on tonight ? she was offered strictly but turned it down for x factor apparently, i know shakira is on as well.


----------



## Minster

i dont really watch much tv but i find reality shows are a little boring. that said i do like x factor, but wish jedward would just be voted off (didnt see lastnights so it may have happened lol)


----------



## Steff

Minster said:


> i dont really watch much tv but i find reality shows are a little boring. that said i do like x factor, but wish jedward would just be voted off (didnt see lastnights so it may have happened lol)



we will find out tonight on the results show


----------



## Minster

well heres hoping they are gone lol


----------



## Steff

Minster said:


> well heres hoping they are gone lol



who knows there no secind guessing that show after the sham last week


----------



## HelenP

twinnie said:


> have to agree with you helen but after last week maybe one of simons acts will be up maybe jamie ?



Yes, I think people will be spiteful enough to get rid of one of the 'overs' just to get back at Simon.  I wish it would go back to being just about the singers!

xx


----------



## HelenP

Minster said:


> i dont really watch much tv but i find reality shows are a little boring.



Haha, you are the yin to my yang, or vice versa, lol, as I am a total realityshowaholic!!  I think the only one out there that I don't watch is SCD !!  

They are my favourite type of TV prog!!  (even though I DO have a brain!!)

xx


----------



## katie

As promised I didn't watch last night.  I'm boycotting it forever!


----------



## Steff

nor me but the performances popped upon the adverts to in between harry hill and from what i saw olly lloyd and jamie where weak


----------



## Minster

HelenP said:


> Haha, you are the yin to my yang, or vice versa, lol, as I am a total realityshowaholic!!  I think the only one out there that I don't watch is SCD !!
> 
> They are my favourite type of TV prog!!  (even though I DO have a brain!!)
> 
> xx



lol well i dont like to watch to much tv (i dont get much time to anyway) lol i like to read instead and love to make sure i have a chat with the big guy daily to


----------



## Steff

What happened with some guy and a pineapple? apparently he ran on when the twins where performing


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> What happened with some guy and a pineapple? apparently he ran on when the twins where performing



it was calvin harris lol  He was supposed to be on Xtra Factor, but he got thrown out of the building


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> it was calvin harris lol  He was supposed to be on Xtra Factor, but he got thrown out of the building



PMFSLLim physically kicking myself for missing it last night , but least you also boycotted katie lol


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> PMFSLLim physically kicking myself for missing it last night , but least you also boycotted katie lol



lol yep, probably missed the best episode  oh well, must stay strong haha


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> lol yep, probably missed the best episode  oh well, must stay strong haha



ditto i cud not believe it wen m8 text and said lloyd was worse then the twins, peeps are saying it was there best performance


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm boycotting, doing some work in kitchen while wifey is watching it in the other room! I suggested to her that she should boycott, well she's not!


----------



## Steff

aww lump in my throat , what a lovely young boy that oscar was , now i guess there all back to sing as 12


----------



## am64

HelenP said:


> I didn't personally, cos I don't really watch all the acts properly - cos I sit here at the computer I mostly have my back to the telly, just turning around for part of the performances!
> 
> However, there IS a li'l clip on youtube taken from the EXtra Factor.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfNeANt2H6M
> 
> xx



steff the link re pinapple XX


----------



## Steff

theve done it again hahaha poor simon all brought on by himself for not getting ride of the twits last week


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> steff the link re pinapple XX




cheers am lolol funny


----------



## twinnie

noooooooooo thought it might be jamie in the bottom two but i think it might be bye bye lloyd


----------



## Adrienne

steff09 said:


> aww lump in my throat , what a lovely young boy that oscar was , now i guess there all back to sing as 12



The sheets he was laying on with the little animals all over are the same sheets they have had for years.   I had tears in my eyes as I always chose them for Jessica when she was there when she was born.

If you have never experienced GOSH, and I hope none of you ever have to, it puts all other hospitals into perspective.   GOSH is without doubt a phenomenal place.   We lived there for 3 months and it was home.   Families came together, no child was worse than another in all our eyes.   We experienced death together and lots of laughter and the wards were our world.   I'll be buying this song a few times and Jessica will be downloading it.

We are off for our GOSH check up this Wednesday actually and I have to have my 'fix' off our consultant there just to make sure I'm still doing ok.

Oscar is a gorgeous little boy isn't he.


----------



## Steff

Adrienne said:


> The sheets he was laying on with the little animals all over are the same sheets they have had for years.   I had tears in my eyes as I always chose them for Jessica when she was there when she was born.
> 
> If you have never experienced GOSH, and I hope none of you ever have to, it puts all other hospitals into perspective.   GOSH is without doubt a phenomenal place.   We lived there for 3 months and it was home.   Families came together, no child was worse than another in all our eyes.   We experienced death together and lots of laughter and the wards were our world.   I'll be buying this song a few times and Jessica will be downloading it.
> 
> We are off for our GOSH check up this Wednesday actually and I have to have my 'fix' off our consultant there just to make sure I'm still doing ok.
> 
> Oscar is a gorgeous little boy isn't he.



i will be buying for sure and making sure mates do as well, he is a little superstar as your J is adreinne xxxx


----------



## twinnie

i will be buying it too i never been to gosh but had to go to yorkhill with my little boy 
my auntie did her training and worked in gosh for a while she tells us amazing things about the hospital


----------



## Steff

bye bye Lloyd


----------



## twinnie

deadlock again


----------



## Steff

ok maybe not then, ah well lloyd is comeback king , i hope simons satisfied hahahahaha


----------



## twinnie

oh no jamie going home should have been the twins


----------



## Adrienne

Oh the public have it sooooo wrong.   Danni was right, Lloyd to go home.   Louis was just stupid and I normally think he is ok, what a wally.   He always had it in for Jamie.    Go with the Fro !


----------



## katie

YAY, so glad Jamie went! can't stand the guy and he has a voice fit for the pub


----------



## Minster

awwww well gutted. the twins didnt go!!!!! they are sooooo rubish. think i will chat to the guy upstairs and see if he can get it done for me next week lol


----------



## HelenP

Can't stand Jamie, so I'm not sorry he's gone, but really and truly it should've been Lloyd, his singing is just awful.  Bloomin' teenage girls and their hormones !!  

xx

PS - I want to be Shakira!


----------



## Steff

well i dont know who saw what 2night but all i know is for the 3 secs i flicked over while they was a break on sky unfortunetly for me i caught the twins doing im your man by wham


----------



## aymes

Just caught up online, Joe was definately the best by far. Stacey and Ollie were good too but didn't think much of Danyl. Twins and Lloyd worst as usual, one of the two to go tonight surely.....?


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Yep, I watched it - Joe WAS the best, but he's so uninspiring!!
> 
> I was really looking forward to the show when I heard it was George Michael/Wham week, BIG George Michael fan!!  But, as usual, I just ended up being really disappointed.  I've never missed an XF series so far, but I think I'm possibly enjoying this one the least.
> 
> But on a funny note, someone on DS posted this, which I thought was hilarious!!
> (I've re-hosted the pics, as someone on another forum couldn't see the originals)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx



Hi Helen, you've fallen foul of the abbreviated link I'm afraid! If you edit your post, you'll see what I mean


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Hi Helen, you've fallen foul of the abbreviated link I'm afraid! If you edit your post, you'll see what I mean



Ooops, I meant to re-host the pics, but wasn't sure you'd want them on here taking up space, and then forgot to!!  And now I've deleted the post instead of the links,  Oh bu**er it, I've got me stupid head on this afternoon.

I'll just post the link to the thread on DS, maybe that'll work................   Someone has posted pics of a naughty word that the lights were spelling out during Joe's performance !! 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=1167339

xx


----------



## Steff

lloyd out .....


----------



## Steff

O/H wants  me to tape 2nights hmm i wonder why !


----------



## HelenP

He's obviously a secret Susan Boyle fan 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> He's obviously a secret Susan Boyle fan
> 
> xx



yes thats what i was thinking lol


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Ooops, I meant to re-host the pics, but wasn't sure you'd want them on here taking up space, and then forgot to!!  And now I've deleted the post instead of the links,  Oh bu**er it, I've got me stupid head on this afternoon.
> 
> I'll just post the link to the thread on DS, maybe that'll work................   Someone has posted pics of a naughty word that the lights were spelling out during Joe's performance !!
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=1167339
> 
> xx



lolololol very good


----------



## twinnie

i think it will be daniel and lloyd in the bottom two tonite


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i think it will be daniel and lloyd in the bottom two tonite



its about time the cocker spaniel danyl went !


----------



## twinnie

the newspapers have really got it in for him i think he will go tonite


----------



## HelenP

I'd like to see the back of Lloyd first and foremost.  Being cute just ISN'T enough!

xx


----------



## twinnie

susan boyle was good in the paper there said she wasnt going to been there that its was pre-recorded well there got that wrong didnt there


----------



## Steff

yea they did dont they always, she was great .


----------



## Steff

bet that mic stand aint cheap nor the jewellery bet thats not an ebay last minute jobbie


----------



## aymes

Ok, twins HAVE to go now!


----------



## Steff

oOooOoOooOo Thats a shocker!!!!
mm now this could be a very interesting vote 2night, if this goes down to deadlock which would be 3rd time in row i cant honestly say what would happen


----------



## twinnie

OMG ollie in the bottom 2 the twins have to go


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> OMG ollie in the bottom 2 the twins have to go



At least Simon can't play silly b*ggers this time!


----------



## Steff

so 2night will go to 1 of the gals to decide


----------



## Steff

am i seeing things or is this the first time they aint been jumping around like to farts in spacesuits


----------



## HelenP

Ollie being in the bottom two with John and Edward is SURELY the only way to get shot of 'em, lol.  (Maybe for their own safety - apparently they've had death threats this week - WTF is wrong with people?? ??)  If it was them versus Lloyd, Lloyd would be a goner.  

Ouch my eeeeeaaaaaaaarrrrs !!!! 

xx


----------



## aymes

Oooh, painful to listen to!


----------



## twinnie

i am pmsl listening to this ollie has to get though


----------



## Northerner

Painful!Aargh!


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> am i seeing things or is this the first time they aint been jumping around like to farts in spacesuits



Yes, and now we know why they usually are, lol.

But the funny thing is, I almost feel sorry for them, they were so abysmal !!

xx


----------



## Steff

on the off chance that olly goes tho it will be simons own doing agen after he had chance to get rid of them 2 week back wen they was up against lucie , but he did not and he cud be losing 2 acts in 2 weeks


----------



## HelenP

To be honest, Ollie IS murdering this song though!! 

xx


----------



## aymes

Ollie has to be safe after that.

I think I am now officially in love with Ollie!


----------



## Northerner

Olly's nothing special, but can't go wrong, surely?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Olly's nothing special, but can't go wrong, surely?



aint we said this many time before tho,


----------



## Steff

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!! justice has been done peeps


----------



## twinnie

yessssssssss finally


----------



## aymes

Lloyd to go next week then we actually have a singing comp!


----------



## HelenP

But for once, I agree with Louis - how the hell IS Lloyd still there?? ?? ?? 

xx


----------



## Northerner

AT LAST!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

lets pop the champers open kiddos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> lets pop the champers open kiddos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



pour me a glass lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> pour me a glass lol



ohh yes and im buying im soo happy , ohhh 2 songs next week thats double murdering by loyd


----------



## HelenP

I'm glad they're out at last, but it kinda feels like kicking a puppy........... :-(

xx


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Lloyd to go next week then we actually have a singing comp!



Wonder what he'll murder tonight?


----------



## Northerner

Danyl really uncomfortable!


----------



## Northerner

Well, it's impossible to follow xfactor stuff on twitter - 250 tweets a second!


----------



## Sugarbum

Ive just belted home in the rain to see XF and I turn on my TV and see LLOYD....this is awful, I think Id rather go back outside in the soaking wet


----------



## am64

i follow it on here !! no need to watch...


----------



## AlisonM

I haven't watched any of it. I'm a Strictly fan. Mum was a dance teacher and I got the bug from her.


----------



## Sugarbum

AlisonM said:


> I haven't watched any of it. I'm a Strictly fan. Mum was a dance teacher and I got the bug from her.



Me too Alison! (not the bit about the school teacher, my mum was an air hostess!) but I got in too late, prefer to watch it from the begining on iPlayer. Dont tell me who is in the dance off!


----------



## AlisonM

Sugarbum said:


> Me too Alison! (not the bit about the school teacher, my mum was an air hostess!) but I got in too late, prefer to watch it from the begining on iPlayer. Dont tell me who is in the dance off!



No, no! DANCE teacher, not school teacher. Ballroom and Latin American.


----------



## Sugarbum

sorry, thats what I meant to write! I think Ive shopped too hard and abit on the low side actually! I will check in a mo! x


----------



## Northerner

TBH I prefer SCD too. My niece is a dance teacher and was National champion a couple of years ago! I watch the dances then record the results bit. Trouble is, if you're online someone always lets slip who's gone out before you get the chance to see it - just saw result on twitter xfactor feed! Grrr! I won't give it away though!


----------



## Northerner

Well, Joe was the best singer, but a bit squeaky clean. Olly had the best strippers/dancers


----------



## Sugarbum

Yes, he sang well. He is a bit too young for me to feel happy about liking him though! What ever happened to a good education and a few GCSE's?!

(thanks for not letting slip who is out of SCD- I am going to watch it tomorrow!).


----------



## aymes

Was out so missed X Factor tonight, going to catch up online tomorrow. What was the theme?


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Was out so missed X Factor tonight, going to catch up online tomorrow. What was the theme?



Take that and Elton John. Lloyd was awful, Danyl wasn't much better - prepare yourself for his dancing in 'Relight my fire'

Mind you, I saw James Morrison on SCD and he was terrible at the beginning of his song. It seems that people these days can only 'sing' if they're blasting out the big notes and fail miserably on the softer, quieter stuff. It's getting rather monotonous, but I suppose it's the Leona/Alexandra effect.


----------



## Sugarbum

Thats a good synopsis (?sp) except you failed to mention that Danyl was obviously wearing a womans top during 'Relight my fire'


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Thats a good synopsis (?sp) except you failed to mention that Danyl was obviously wearing a womans top during 'Relight my fire'



Must have pinched it from one of those poor scantily-clad girls in Olly's second song!


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Mind you, I saw James Morrison on SCD and he was terrible at the beginning of his song.



Awww, I've seen James Morrison live a few times, and he's actually really good live.....................



Sugarbum said:


> Danyl was obviously wearing a womans top during 'Relight my fire'



Haha, my sister texted me exactly the same thing!!

Joe is by far and away the best vocally on the show, but he's just so 'nothingey'.

I'm not a Strictly fan at all, but was wondering if Ricky got his 'get out of jail free' card in time for the show?  (could someone pm me please, so it doesn't spoil it for Sugarbum!!)  Cheers.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Awww, I've seen James Morrison live a few times, and he's actually really good live.....................
> xx



Actually, I rate him quite highly which is why it was so disappointing at the start of his song. Once he got going he was fine.


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Actually, I rate him quite highly which is why it was so disappointing at the start of his song. Once he got going he was fine.




I had tickets yesterday for the musical "interlude" on SCD yesterday (yes thats right, they dont do it in the live show!) so it was for james morrison and the Riverdance bit. We didnt go because I couldnt break out of work in time and I wasnt too bothered. I think he is a bit too cool for me, I dont get on with it. He sings like he needs to have a bloody good cough and get some strepsils (Im starting to sound like my mum?).

Danyls top probably cost a fortune- whats wrong with these people? It looked like he'd nicked it out of New Look!

Sorry, Im rather caty tonight...hisssssssss!


----------



## HelenP

HelenP said:


> I'm not a Strictly fan at all, but was wondering if Ricky got his 'get out of jail free' card in time for the show?  (could someone pm me please, so it doesn't spoil it for Sugarbum!!)  Cheers.
> 
> xx



Not cool to quote yourself  but just wanted to say, no worries, I've googled it. 

xx


----------



## aymes

Just caught up online. Olly and Stacey were my favourites followed by Danyl (controversial?!). Joe was technically very good but I found him really dull and too rehearsed. Lloyd was really weak again. 

By rights it should be Lloyd to go tonight, but I'm not certain it will happen.

I reckon the final is going to be Stacey, Olly and Joe.


----------



## aymes

Meant to add, loved danni's hair!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> I had tickets yesterday for the musical "interlude" on SCD yesterday (yes thats right, they dont do it in the live show!)



WHAT?? I feel cheated.


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> WHAT?? I feel cheated.



Haha.  Take it you've never been to a recording of a 'live' show then !! 

xx


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> Haha.  Take it you've never been to a recording of a 'live' show then !!
> 
> xx



nope, never lol.  I want to go and see loose women


----------



## Steff

well aint seen none so who was good and bad last nights guys?


----------



## HelenP

Aww, that's one of the easiest shows to get tix for!!  But you know it's only actually 'live' 3 days a week............

xx


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> well aint seen none so who was good and bad last nights guys?



Joe was technically fab, but as boring as usual.

Stacey was good, but increasingly annoying.

Olly was okay.

Daniel was okay, but they made him look ridiculous imo with the dancing.

Lloyd was Lloyd.

xx


----------



## Northerner

I tell you, Dannii is really proactive on twitter trying to get votes for stacey - don't really see it from the other judges! Just heard that danyl is getting the lowest number of votes - and it's lowest votes out this week so maybe Lloyd WILL stay in


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Just heard that danyl is getting the lowest number of votes - and it's lowest votes out this week so maybe Lloyd WILL stay in



I'm a big Simon Cowell fan, but I really don't think he helps his acts at all with some of his comments, it makes ppl want to wipe the smug look off his face by making one of his acts get voted off when maybe they wouldn't ordinarily have voted for that person.

Lol, Simon really should know when to button hit!  

And good on Dannii for getting right behind her act!

xx


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> Aww, that's one of the easiest shows to get tix for!!  But you know it's only actually 'live' 3 days a week............
> 
> xx



what the???  seriously, i can't believe it! i'm going to sue.


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> what the???  seriously, i can't believe it! i'm going to sue.



awwwww

xx


----------



## Steff

cheers helen shall watch the result show


----------



## HelenP

Oooh, controversial - according to Holly Willoughby's twitter, she thinks it probably won't be Lloyd who goes tonight......................... 

xx


----------



## katie

I think Danyl might go!  That may be what she is thinking?!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I think Danyl might go!  That may be what she is thinking?!



I said that nearly three hours ago! Pay attention!


----------



## HelenP

Lol, Northerner, I know I think I replied.  Was just posting it "from the horse's mouth" so to speak - no disrespect to the lovely Holly, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

well seen as ive seen no performances this week i will punt for Lloyd and Danly in bottom 2


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> well seen as ive seen no performances this week i will punt for Lloyd and Danly in bottom 2



Definitely the two least popular, I'd say - but there's no bottom two this week - the one with the lowest votes from the public is O.U.T.  !!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Definitely the two least popular, I'd say - but there's no bottom two this week - the one with the lowest votes from the public is O.U.T.  !!
> 
> xx



ahh ty helen and dnt they sing twice 2night ? who are the guests any1 know


----------



## Steff

tis ok i know now rhianna and alicia keys 


p.s i hope nobodys close to falkirk as jedward are at the city club performing and its a tenna lol


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I said that nearly three hours ago! Pay attention!



lol sorry northe, i didnt read the thread back


----------



## katie

i could swear they were just miming...


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> i could swear they were just miming...



That's just what I thought! Lloyd sounded in tune so it can't have been live!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> That's just what I thought! Lloyd sounded in tune so it can't have been live!



haha  I can't believe they would do that though, I thought the whole point was that they ALWAYS sing live.  Urgh.


----------



## HelenP

They ALWAYS mime the group song.

Go figure................

xx


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> They ALWAYS mime the group song.
> 
> Go figure................
> 
> xx



What? Helen, you are really breaking my heart today   I never noticed.  I'm guessing they record it live before hand then, because it never sounds perfect.


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> What? Helen, you are really breaking my heard today



Awww, I'm sorry hun.  

At this point, I would like to confirm that Father Christmas and The Tooth Fairy are alive and well ......................................... 



xx


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> Awww, I'm sorry hun.
> 
> At this point, I would like to confirm that Father Christmas and The Tooth Fairy are alive and well .........................................
> 
> xx



Thank you for confirming that for me, I was getting worried!!


----------



## Northerner

Haha! I think Alicia was avoiding saying that they are all crap! If Jedward had managed to get through last week they'd probably have won if it's just on the public vote from now on, they probably had the most popularity


----------



## HelenP

Awww, Isn't Alicia Keyes lovely?

xx


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Haha! I think Alicia was avoiding saying that they are all crap! If Jedward had managed to get through last week they'd probably have won if it's just on the public vote from now on, they probably had the most popularity



haha yep i think she was.  And she is soo right, they all suck.


----------



## Northerner

I think Rihanna is morphing into Shirley Bassey! What's happening to her???


----------



## HelenP

Lol, that was very different to Alicia Keyes' subtle and understated performance!

xx


----------



## twinnie

i cant tell who will be out tonite


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> i cant tell who will be out tonite



It's popularity, so Danyl will go!


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> It's popularity, so Danyl will go!



i hope not i like him


----------



## Northerner

Yay! Stacey! Yay Joe!


----------



## twinnie

yes my danny though


----------



## Northerner

Boo Danyl! (Sorry twinnie!)


----------



## Northerner

Well, Lloyd doesn't look 'devastated' at all!


----------



## HelenP

And justice has been seen to be done !!! 

xx


----------



## aymes

Whoop whoop!


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> Boo Danyl! (Sorry twinnie!)



northerner thats terriable not a danyl fan then lol


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> northerner thats terriable not a danyl fan then lol



He's a better singer usually than Lloyd, but he was pretty bad last night. Mind you, just listening to lloyd's last song - he really is out of his class!


----------



## Sugarbum

oh thank god for that. I nearly had a rock n' roll moment and threw my TV out the window....


----------



## aymes

Why would they get him to sing again????


----------



## twinnie

lloyd is murdering my favourite song again


----------



## am64

ok ok ok what happened ? who lost?....i presume lloyd...my st son met him when he was a kariokee singer XX
yes katie at least i know the bands mime as two kids in Daughters year played last year with the little welsh boy it was pre recorded in studio then mimed on TV ! sorry


----------



## Steff

well im guessing lloyd went lol


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> well im guessing lloyd went lol



Corrrrrrrrrrrect!! 

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Corrrrrrrrrrrect!!
> 
> xx



To be fair to the lad, he took it very well. Didn't hate him as much as I did that gonk Eoghan last year! (was it last year?)


----------



## rossi_mac

AAAaaaaarggghhh 

I'm watching it! 

I guess its good light entertainment really, I'd rather be watching later with Jules tho' Now that's a music programme with quality!!


----------



## Northerner

Quality is very poor overall this year - can't see any of them having much of a music career afterwards - Shane Ward. Leon and thingummy Mcmanus anyone?

I think Danyl will perform well, but will go tonight (or tomorrow!)


----------



## Northerner

Blimey! Stacey's got a cracking set of pins Not much energy though


----------



## Sugarbum

I went to the shop to buy a yorkie bar and missed her. Whats the latest? x


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> I went to the shop to buy a yorkie bar and missed her. Whats the latest? x



A bit weak so far


----------



## Sugarbum

Doesnt look too good. Wheres the rest of the X Factor support forum gone? 

Olly to win!


----------



## Northerner

I think they deserted when jedward and lloyd kept getting through!


----------



## Northerner

Oh dear. Ollie's second song is very poor!


----------



## Northerner

Well I'm 51 years old and I've never heard that song before! Joe can really sing though.


----------



## Sugarbum

No way N----Olly was fantastic!

Im abit bored with XF this week. It isnt the same is it? No wonder I wondered off in the middle of it in my slippers down the newsagent


----------



## Northerner

Stacey is mad as a box of frogs and her sister is just like her! Her mum talks normally though! Someone just said on twitter that jedward doing thriller would have been a treat!


----------



## rossi_mac

Lou, slippers to newsagent! Respect!!  You ever gone there in your dressing gown??

I think Olly should go!


----------



## Sugarbum

rossi_mac said:


> Lou, slippers to newsagent! Respect!!  You ever gone there in your dressing gown??
> 
> I think Olly should go!




Have you ever walked the streets lately on a saturday eve while XF is on? Im surprised people arent looting- there is no-one about!

Olly olly olly!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Have you ever walked the streets lately on a saturday eve while XF is on? Im surprised people arent looting- there is no-one about!
> 
> Olly olly olly!!!!



go go go


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Lou, slippers to newsagent! Respect!!  You ever gone there in your dressing gown??
> 
> I think Olly should go!



Haha! I was going to ask that very question! I think danyl will go. Louis has said they all should be in the final!


----------



## Northerner

Ooh! Strictly part two coming up. Laila will go this week. my prediction. I'd like Ali to win, or Chris.


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Haha! I was going to ask that very question! I think danyl will go. Louis has said they all should be in the final!



Yeah but Louis is a twit!

Wifey just voted! But it was okay it's for danyl I might vote the the diva from dagenham!!

What was the goss in the rags about Danyl???

I once went to an offie in a dressing gown with the DT's to get in some more vino! But I've moved on since those days!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Strictly part two coming up. Laila will go this week. my prediction. I'd like Ali to win, or Chris.



So long as Ola is on whenever I watch it 'm happy,


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Strictly part two coming up. Laila will go this week. my prediction. I'd like Ali to win, or Chris.



I picked up my phone and voted for Chris in strictly- Im not wasting my 15p on XF though! Time to turn over!


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> Haha! I was going to ask that very question! I think danyl will go. Louis has said they all should be in the final!



thats mean danyl to win


----------



## rossi_mac

I just voted!! for(d) the diva!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> So long as Ola is on whenever I watch it 'm happy,



Yeah Baby!


----------



## rossi_mac

I'll be watching next week!! even the back looks good!!


----------



## HelenP

Sugarbum said:


> Wheres the rest of the X Factor support forum gone?



Well I've been at work, but I watched it (I LOVE getting paid to watch X Factor, lol) and thought they were all okayish - Danyl who's been my favourite since the very first week of auditions - was definitely the weakest vocally, and Joe was most definitely the strongest vocally, but I just can't get excited about him.  

Joe's song "Open Arms" is a song I know cos one of my favourites on American Idol, Elliot Yamin, sang it a few years back.  (Can't remember who did it originally, but I believe it's been covered by BoyzIIMen and Mariah Carey, but I like Elliott's version best ............... ) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MFJxazUzs0

Don't care who wins, they'll only be the best of a mediocre bunch, and I was more than happy with Gino winning I'm a Celeb yesterday, lol.

xx


----------



## aymes

Sugarbum said:


> Doesnt look too good. Wheres the rest of the X Factor support forum gone?
> 
> Olly to win!



Been at a work event tonight so missed it, will catch up online tomorrow.
Ditto for olly to win!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Doesnt look too good. Wheres the rest of the X Factor support forum gone?
> !



I was at work. *shock horror!*

Just watching now.

I really hate this year, they are all pretty bad.  Even though I find him dull I think Joe should win because he is the only one who can actually sing VERY well.  The others you could find doing a gig at your local.  Think he'll end up in the west end though.

Danyl looked like a total... male chicken, when he did that microphone throwing thing haha.


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Doesnt look too good. Wheres the rest of the X Factor support forum gone?
> 
> Olly to win!



I stopped watching when lucie went and the twins stayed in, x


----------



## aymes

Just caught up. Ollie still very much my favourite, and I think Danyl is up there in second now. Although he's technically very good I'm finding Joe a little creepy, can't put my finger on why though, I think it might be his smile! I didn't like Stacey's first song (although she looked fab) but thought her second was very good.

If it were my choice I'd put Joe out tonight but that's clearly not going to happen, I think Danyl will be the one to go.


----------



## Northerner

Anyone watching? That voice over man gets more ludicrous every week!


----------



## katie

yes i hate that bloody voice-over guy! grr.

LADY GAGA AND JANET JACKSON?!?! The boycott is most definitely over.


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Anyone watching? That voice over man gets more ludicrous every week!



Oh no the group song- what a car crash!


----------



## katie

and in front of a Jackson


----------



## Steff

can sum1 tell me wen gaga is on plz


----------



## katie

will do dear x


----------



## Sugarbum

Come on olly!!!! Get out Stacey, and shut the door behind you!!!!


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> will do dear x



cheerz katie im stuck with sports news at mo here


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Come on olly!!!! Get out Stacey, and shut the door behind you!!!!



Nooo! Time to go Danyl, with your stupid mic chucking and body rolls!


----------



## katie

Sarah Cawood just said "Olly Murs=budget Robbie Williams" on twitter. I agree.  (And I don't like Robbie).






Sorry


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Nooo! Time to go Danyl, with your stupid mic chucking and body rolls!



Nooo, joe to go! Olly to win!


----------



## katie

Would you buy the music of anyone left? I wouldn't, but i'd probably go to see a play that Joe is in


----------



## katie

STEFF, GAGA is about to play!


----------



## Northerner

It's gaga time!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> STEFF, GAGA is about to play!



WTF is she wearing? I quite like this song


----------



## rossi_mac

nice outfit gaga!!???


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh my life-------------------------------WTF?


----------



## rossi_mac

I think she's better to listen and not see!?


----------



## Sugarbum

so she is dressed as a cat in a bathroom?????


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> so she is dressed as a cat in a bathroom?????



one of our cats likes to knock a plastic golf ball around in the bath! 

Gaga is she a bit nuts??


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> WTF is she wearing? I quite like this song





rossi_mac said:


> nice outfit gaga!!???





Sugarbum said:


> Oh my life-------------------------------WTF?



HAHAHA I'm guessing you guys haven't seen her before?! She always dresses crazy, even when just out and about.  But sometimes (like tonight) she wears scary make-up too and looks hideous lol.

Northe, if you like it try listening to Telephone


----------



## Steff

tyty i can go to bed happy ive seen her now xx


----------



## Northerner

JJ is so overrated...


----------



## rossi_mac

she's looking like Michael tonight  I thinks?


----------



## Sugarbum

Now this one is mimming....

Why is she dressed like an inmate from brixton prison?


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> JJ is so overrated...



1. this is a chooooooooooon

2. that woman can DANCE.

3. i don't know anyone who likes her 

SO THERE!


----------



## Northerner

She's been doing that dance for nearly 30 years!


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Now this one is mimming....
> 
> Why is she dressed like an inmate from brixton prison?



Thats fashion for you!!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Now this one is mimming....
> 
> Why is she dressed like an inmate from brixton prison?



yeah that is for sure.

cool, that's what they wear!


----------



## Northerner

Dermot obviously wasn't allowed to ask her why she was miming...


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh she has a very sweet face actually.

That was sweet how she just stood there at the end!


----------



## Sugarbum

Im going to talk a lot about XF tonight so that I can get my quota of posts up!


----------



## twinnie

i cant get that lady gaga song out of my head 
was jj song an old one?


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Im going to talk a lot about XF tonight so that I can get my quota of posts up!



You're up from 3.95 to 4.00 posts a day!


----------



## Steff

is any1 out yet


----------



## katie

Yep it was twinnie.

lol, I keep singing Bad Romance too. I want your love and I want your revenge you and me could write a...

You go for it Lou, don't give up


----------



## rossi_mac

why is olly crying like a baby?


----------



## Steff

ive relented im watching 

OoOOo Olly is crying a river and jo is thru


----------



## twinnie

nooooo its going to be danyl


----------



## Northerner

YeeeeeeS!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

get in he is outtttttt


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> why is olly crying like a baby?



haha I was about to say the same thing, so funny!

byebye Danyl (PLEASE!)


----------



## twinnie

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## katie

oh he is gone, im so sloow.


----------



## Steff

best news poss!!


----------



## Sugarbum

Is Danyl wearing leather trousers?


----------



## rossi_mac

I just remembered I voted for dagenham diva! Woo without me she might not have done it!! Not going to vote evr again! Think I had a moment of weakness!

Danyl looks alright looking at his best "bits" !! Would of preferred Olly to bugger off! hey ho maybe next week, but I will try and not watch it next week!


----------



## twinnie

i am gutted


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Is Danyl wearing leather trousers?



not sure, they kinda look like wet-look jeans?! lol.

I can't believe he 'tossed' his microphone again.  I could make it look more impressive...


----------



## Northerner

Can't predict a winner at all from final three. Olly might have lost some cred with the laydees!


----------



## twinnie

okay if i was a betting girl i would say 1st joe 2nd stacey 3rd olly
as the winners song is miley cirus{hannah montana} the climb 
it quite good my daughter has her album


----------



## katie

twinnie said:


> okay if i was a betting girl i would say 1st joe 2nd stacey 3rd olly
> as the winners song is miley cirus{hannah montana} the climb
> it quite good my daughter has her album



I agree! that would be my bet too.

The winner's song is a Miley Cirus song?? that's hilarious


----------



## rossi_mac

Balls, wifey has just switched over to Holly & the extra (sh12) factor!!
No winners they're all losers!! Okay they can sing better than me, but just annoying this stuff how many solo artists is this programme going to give false hope to? and flood the hit parade with?? Grrr.

Twinnie I agree with your order, what are the odds? Is it worth a punt?


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> okay if i was a betting girl i would say 1st joe 2nd stacey 3rd olly
> as the winners song is miley cirus{hannah montana} the climb
> it quite good my daughter has her album



It might be the first year in ages that the xmas number one isn't the xfactor one - none of them are particularly special. Olly reminds me of Will Young a bit, but not as trong a voice.


----------



## katie

there is a campaign to get RAGE to number one, really hope it works!!

Just went on youtube to listen to 'the climb' and I saw this 'Pancrates Debut goal for Newcastle v Watfod'  I read it was Pancreas...

such a Diabetic.

Lou, you are slacking!


----------



## rossi_mac

I thinks there's a campaign to buy a rage against the machine record to make sure x factor IS NOT number one for crimbo


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> there is a campaign to get RAGE to number one, really hope it works!!
> 
> Just went on youtube to listen to 'the climb' and I saw this 'Pancrates Debut goal for Newcastle v Watfod'  I read it was Pancreas...
> 
> such a Diabetic.
> 
> Lou, you are slacking!



Just listened to it (the climb) - it's SUCH a clone of the kind of stuff they do every year and it really won't suit Olly. Stacey might be OK, but she tends to start a bit shaky before she gets into it. Joe might actually stand a good chance if he can bring a bit of character and personality to it, that isn't Philip Schofield/John Barrowman


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> Just listened to it (the climb) - it's SUCH a clone of the kind of stuff they do every year and it really won't suit Olly. Stacey might be OK, but she tends to start a bit shaky before she gets into it. Joe might actually stand a good chance if he can bring a bit of character and personality to it, that isn't Philip Schofield/John Barrowman



my daughter loves hannah montana so i just put the album on the now its suit a female voice maybe stacey ?


----------



## twinnie

rossi_mac said:


> Balls, wifey has just switched over to Holly & the extra (sh12) factor!!
> No winners they're all losers!! Okay they can sing better than me, but just annoying this stuff how many solo artists is this programme going to give false hope to? and flood the hit parade with?? Grrr.
> 
> Twinnie I agree with your order, what are the odds? Is it worth a punt?



i might put a wee bet on tomorrow sorry dont no the odds


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> Lou, you are slacking!



Sorry, all my favourite programs are on at once, Traffic Cops, Brit Cops: Frontline Crime and I havent even made it to Xtra Factor yet!

I dont know if I can watch the X Factor final. I think stacey is just an advert for being abit thick  yes, really!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Sorry, all my favourite programs are on at once, Traffic Cops, Brit Cops: Frontline Crime and I havent even made it to Xtra Factor yet!
> 
> I dont know if I can watch the X Factor final. I think stacey is just an advert for being abit thick  yes, really!



Lou, do you work in a prison by any chance? 

Yes I can't stand Stacey's annoying self.

Are you into law and stuff? what do you think of Amanda knox and Sol...blah going down for 25 & 26 years??


----------



## Sugarbum

No, I just fancy policemen! I cant help myself 

Yeah thats a proper mad sentance isnt it? I think they will both either get off on appeal or have their sentances shortened. Its a MAD case isnt it? Very interesting.

Right, off for beauty sleep. You youngin's dont be staying up too late! 

xXx


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> No, I just fancy policemen! I cant help myself
> 
> Yeah thats a proper mad sentance isnt it? I think they will both either get off on appeal or have their sentances shortened. Its a MAD case isnt it? Very interesting.
> 
> Right, off for beauty sleep. You youngin's dont be staying up too late!
> 
> xXx



haha.

Tis crazy for the lack of evidence.  None of her DNA was found in the room, how would that work?!  But I do think she is a crazy ho and she must have been trying to hide _something_ to change her story so much and to act the way she does. Very interesting... Maybe one day that guede(sp?) guy will tell everyone what actually happened, unlikey though.  Wow, ive read too much about this - should have done law 

Catch you later sugarbum x


----------



## am64

katie said:


> there is a campaign to get RAGE to number one, really hope it works!!



what about thr Rolf harris song 'Christmas in the sun'!! with the status quo boys AAAhhhh


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Lou you're down with the kids, don't knock yourself!

Do you work at Brixton HMP? I used to work behind it, told my old boss that my dad was in Brixton once, his face dropped! Well he went there to visit someone or something I think!!


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> what about thr Rolf harris song 'Christmas in the sun'!! with the status quo boys AAAhhhh



hahaha i heard it on the paul o grady show its pants


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> hahaha i heard it on the paul o grady show its pants



yep totally pants but so are all the rest hehee


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> yep totally pants but so are all the rest hehee



true maybe the x factor song will get to no 1


----------



## Northerner

Nah! I'd like to see Peter Kay's effort stay in place over Christmas - so many memories, some of those characters are older than me! Top entertainment!. I once went to a puppet museum in Moscow and saw 'Endi Pendi', 'Muffin Mool' and 'VinniePoo' Saw a puppet show too, and it was hilarious - the East Europeans do excellent puppetry.


----------



## katie

I think I must have missed something!!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I think I must have missed something!!



Didn't you see it? It's the Children in Need one with all the puppet characters from childrens porgs over the years (Pogles, Bagpuss, Trumpton, Postman Pat etc.)


----------



## katie

No i didnt lol. Is he releasing it in time for Christmas?


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> No i didnt lol. Is he releasing it in time for Christmas?



It's currently number 1!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unopw7gOI08


----------



## katie

lol i'm so behind!  

oooh it does look familia, i must have seen it on children in need


----------



## twinnie

i had forgotton about the peter kay one love him i am hoping to get tickets to see him at the glasgow secc in april


----------



## rossi_mac

Saw the big man at Hammersmith a few years back, very northern but very funny

Katie I like how you've gone seasonal for your avatar just like me!!


----------



## sofaraway

Sugarbum said:


> Sorry, all my favourite programs are on at once, Traffic Cops, Brit Cops: !



We like watching these too. Especially when we lived in Slough, so much of it is from there. Once our flat and my car was on the program, they wrestled a bloke to the floor right outside


----------



## Sugarbum

sofaraway said:


> We like watching these too. Especially when we lived in Slough, so much of it is from there. Once our flat and my car was on the program, they wrestled a bloke to the floor right outside




Yes I go mental for a new episode of Traffic Cops, chuffing well bonkers. I do like Brit Cops on Virgin 1, but nothing, NOTHING tops "America's Toughest Prisons"! I have MASSIVE love for this program. Channel 5 rocks. My favourite is the Arizona Penetentiary ....scary as shit! 

Its good that you have read up on that case- its interesting isnt it. I bet they get off on apeal when america 'intervenes'...

Loving the new festive you, Katie! Good pic! x


----------



## sofaraway

My favourite episode was fairly recently where those 2 ?polish sister ran in the motorway and one got hit by cars twice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6agXn3fVnRs&feature=related
they were Swedish actually


----------



## Sugarbum

sofaraway said:


> My favourite episode was fairly recently where those 2 ?polish sister ran in the motorway and one got hit by cars twice.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6agXn3fVnRs&feature=related
> they were Swedish actually



Ive just watched that clip three times! I want to see the rest of the episode. I remember seeing this when it was shown- unbeliveable!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Ive just watched that clip three times! I want to see the rest of the episode. I remember seeing this when it was shown- unbeliveable!



That really is unbelievable! How on earth did she survive?


----------



## Sugarbum

Incredible isnt it?

Sweedish woman making mincemeat of themselves - look how far we have digressed from XFactor on this thread!

.....just goes to show the final three arent all that interesting!


----------



## katie

Woah, I nearly had a heart-attack watching that.  Looks like drugs could be the key to surviving being hit by a car.  Loving the slightly racist caption at 6mins in


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> ...
> 
> Katie I like how you've gone seasonal for your avatar just like me!!



haha oh, is yours seasonal too?  I get it now!



Sugarbum said:


> ...
> Its good that you have read up on that case- its interesting isnt it. I bet they get off on apeal when america 'intervenes'...
> 
> Loving the new festive you, Katie! Good pic! x



Yeah they probably will  I want to know what she is guilty of! She might just be *really* stooopid.

Thanks, I was meant to change it on the 1st of Dec but totally forgot.  I find it a bit scary seeing my face everywhere though


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> Woah, I nearly had a heart-attack watching that.  Looks like drugs could be the key to surviving being hit by a car.  Loving the slightly racist caption at 6mins in



OH I missed that? something about blondes?

I feel sorry for the lorry driver.

Rossi- I di NOT get that avatar was seasonal, but now Katie has explained it I am there!


----------



## HelenP

Lol at how offtopic this thread has become - when I first logged on to 'first unread post since last visit' or whatever it is, I couldn't believe how many pages there were since yesterday, considering the XF finalists are so DULL !!!

Just going back to XF for a minute - I really don't care who wins, I'm bored with all of them and honestly can't see any of them having a longterm career out of it.  Bring on the next series of American Idol, I much prefer it.

I'm waiting for Stacey to be knocked out and then do a 'revealing' interview in the Sunday papers about how "the producers MADE me put on that stupid voice and act dumb every week.......... " cos it's sure worn thin now.

(And PLEASE will someone explain to these poor innocents that there is a WORLD of difference between being a pop singer and a pop STAR, which they're constantly bleating on about - it takes YEARS of success to be a star....... ).

xx


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> OH I missed that? something about blondes?
> 
> I feel sorry for the lorry driver.
> 
> Rossi- I di NOT get that avatar was seasonal, but now Katie has explained it I am there!



Blonde jokes aren't racist lou  Nah it said something like "despite what you can see here, this was filmed in Britain" because most of the people watching the incident were black/asian. TUT.

I read on youtube that the one in the red is now in prison for manslaughter because the day she went to court for punching the police woman, she killed someone - nice!


----------



## katie

Haha Helen I totally agree with you about x-factor.  The standard is so low this year.  I never thought i'd say this at the beginning, but I actually do want Joe to win.  I think he is the only one who actually kinda deserves it because he _sang_ well every single performance.  Yep it was boring and not pop and no one will want an album by him, but at least he can sing in tune


----------



## Northerner

Indeed, even if you're an established artist it can be difficult to get things in the charts after a while. I've noticed that a lot of singers these days have tiny breaks in between releases (gaga, beyonce, shakira, pixie lott, katy perry...hang on, they're all women!). Natalie Imbruglia released an excellent new single a few weeks ago, but I've noly seen it once on the music channels and I don't think it charted at all!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qW8z1xYw57U

So much depends on 'flavour of the month' now. JLS will disappear in a few more months. Leona will probably survive because she is exceptional. None of the xfactor contestants this year is even mediocre!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> ... JLS will disappear in a few more months.



How VERY dare you! never!!!


----------



## HelenP

> ... JLS will disappear in a few more months.





> How VERY dare you! never!!!



Lol, I believe JLS have legs, I'll give them a while yet. 

xx


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> Lol, I believe JLS have legs, I'll give them a while yet.
> 
> xx



lol, yeah seriously, I do think they will be around for a bit. If I was 16 I would probably buy their album


----------



## rossi_mac

Unfortuneatly I believe that in todays world JLS will be around for some time! there's a lot worse out there Northe'! I'd even say that there not bad for what they are!

RE seasonal Avatar!? It was a complete fluke, but I see it as Santa on Boxing day after a hard days graft sinking a few!!


----------



## katie

in his casual wear lol


----------



## Steff

just came into my head about michelle mcmanus she is now presenting somewhere on STV and apparently is doing a really good job.


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> lol, yeah seriously, I do think they will be around for a bit. If I was 16 I would probably buy their album



My friend's 15 year old daughter is their biggest fan, lol, and is TOTALLY in love with one of 'em.  My friend even brought her all the way up from Cornwall to Guildford (on a school day too, tsk!) a couple of months ago so they could wait outside a radio station for about 4 hours to meet them!! (She's a lovely mum!)  Luckily, it was a total success !! 

xx


----------



## katie

I can confirm that Danyl was indeed wearing wet-look jeans on sunday.  

haha, just saw an interview with him and the woman said "you are the only man in the world who looks good in leather trousers" (cough, yeah right) and he said they were actually jeans.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I can confirm that Danyl was indeed wearing wet-look jeans on sunday.
> 
> haha, just saw an interview with him and the woman said "you are the only man in the world who looks good in leather trousers" (cough, yeah right) and he said they were actually jeans.



Tsk! Does that mean I should stop wearing mine?


----------



## katie

haha, umm yes northe, i think it's time...


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> haha, umm yes northe, i think it's time...



Sigh! I s'pose it's back to the lycra then!


----------



## aymes

According to the tv listings the duets tonight will be stacey with michael buble, joe with George michael and olly with robbie Williams...

Assume they will do Christmas songs too, they usually do.

So, who's everyone backing? Rather unsurprisingly my vote is going to olly!


----------



## Steff

aymes said:


> According to the tv listings the duets tonight will be stacey with michael buble, joe with George michael and olly with robbie Williams...
> 
> Assume they will do Christmas songs too, they usually do.
> 
> So, who's everyone backing? Rather unsurprisingly my vote is going to olly!



jo for me then olly and stacey third


----------



## HelenP

I honestly don't care who wins or loses this season, but I'm REEEEAAAALLLLLYYYY looking forward to seeing George Michael.

xx


----------



## Sugarbum

HelenP said:


> I honestly don't care who wins or loses this season, but I'm REEEEAAAALLLLLYYYY looking forward to seeing George Michael.
> 
> xx



YES! Mee too! I LOVE LOVE LOVE him!


----------



## rossi_mac

I guess for saturday night telly it's fine but not really quality for music talent etc, hey  you cannay have it all!

So I guess I'll be watching it, but I won't be too bothered, just lit fire, got me some well seasoned logs ready and bought a hat full of bottles of mulled wine to warm through, then there's always the whisky for post x factor final party!

The scariest part will be seeing what shocking frock Mrs Cole is donning tonight!


----------



## Steff

hope everyones got cherly coles programme on


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> hope everyones got cherly coles programme on



Yep sure is Steff wifey singing away! When's the next week that Cheryl won't be on the telly I hear you ask? The answer is August 2015!


----------



## am64

dads army on bbc2 at moment


----------



## Northerner

Nah! Just been watching Ola!


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Nah! Just been watching Ola!



dam have I missed an oggle? Dam is it on watch again bbc iplayer?


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> dam have I missed an oggle? Dam is it on watch again bbc iplayer?



She's just been on again!


----------



## Northerner

I want to strangle voice-over man!


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> She's just been on again!



I;m voting for them again this week- perhaps not for the same reason as you like them though!!!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> I;m voting for them again this week- perhaps not for the same reason as you like them though!!!



They have the most fun! I have no idea how Chris will cope when he's not huggung and kissing Ola any more though!


----------



## rossi_mac

will be defo looking at bbciplayer the morrow!


----------



## Northerner

Stacey was great!


----------



## rossi_mac

She was actually next up essex bouy!


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Stacey was great!




Im not even on that- you are missing great "strictly"!


----------



## rossi_mac

I thought by now with modern technology we would be able to watch two channels on the same tv screen! Or is it just me who thinks it would be handy!?


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> I thought by now with modern technology we would be able to watch two channels on the same tv screen! Or is it just me who thinks it would be handy!?



They used to have that = 'picture in picture' years ago - never caught on for some reason.


----------



## Sugarbum

rossi_mac said:


> I thought by now with modern technology we would be able to watch two channels on the same tv screen! Or is it just me who thinks it would be handy!?



Thats genius! I wish! I must be the only person on the planet with no recordable device or TV package or something!

Ive missed the first half but caught then end of Olly-great!

Did I miss much?


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Im not even on that- you are missing great "strictly"!



Recording the SCD - XF not worth recording! Olly was good though - I think that's the best song he's done and it's the one he started with!


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Thats genius! I wish! I must be the only person on the planet with no recordable device or TV package or something!
> 
> Ive missed the first half but caught then end of Olly-great!
> 
> Did I miss much?



no tv package here, apart from free view and no recorder either! 

I guess you're still rooting for Olly!!??

Wifey thinks we should vote this week as we did last week! I'm not sure.


----------



## Northerner

No recorder? The hard disk dvd recorder is the best invention known to (telly watching) man!


----------



## Sugarbum

rossi_mac said:


> no tv package here, apart from free view and no recorder either!
> 
> I guess you're still rooting for Olly!!??
> 
> Wifey thinks we should vote this week as we did last week! I'm not sure.




Glad Im not the only one! I watch too much TV already without having one of these fancy packages (as much as Id love too).

Who did you both vote for rossi?


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> No recorder? The hard disk dvd recorder is the best invention known to (telly watching) man!



toaster best invention!

I barely have time (or can be bothered) to sit down to watch the box, so if I recorded I would just have piles of dvds sitting around the gaff, but hopefully one day soon things will change and I can sit on my arse and watch the telly a lot more


----------



## Sugarbum

wow all this emotional tripe is abit full on- dont like it!

someone BRING ON GEORGE "THE GOD" MICHAEL"!!!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Glad Im not the only one! I watch too much TV already without having one of these fancy packages (as much as Id love too).
> 
> Who did you both vote for rossi?



I think I did the dagenham diva and Wifey did Danyl!

Why is Cheryl nearly in tears herself, daft cow!


----------



## Northerner

Wow! Stacey stormed that!


----------



## Sugarbum

BITCH Stacey. I love that man. Id like to marry him, but I get the distinct impression he does not know I exist....


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh no, Id vote for Olly but I am NOT a robbie fan.


----------



## Northerner

Hmmm...I think Robbie just showed that Olly is not Robbie


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Hmmm...I think Robbie just showed that Olly is not Robbie



Good call made me think actually Robbie is a very good singer sort!

Lou is it God next?


----------



## Sugarbum

OMG he is coming.........! I love him i LOVE george bring me GEORGE>>>>>!


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> OMG he is coming.........! I love him i LOVE george bring me GEORGE>>>>>!



Wifey says Jo will win because his duet person is God!

God is looking a bit old, nice tash mate!


----------



## twinnie

omg i think joe pull it out of the bag he defo be there tomorrow


----------



## rossi_mac

He looks like Burt Reynolds or is it just me?


----------



## Sugarbum

rossi_mac said:


> He looks like Burt Reynolds or is it just me?



Steady, we could fall out over this!

Oh I love George, I saw his last tour 4 times and I hope I get the dvd for christmas!

What a legend. I fancied him so bad at school. When my mum told me he was gay, I just thought she meant he was really happy


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> He looks like Burt Reynolds or is it just me?



Not sure about his line about Joe 'rising to the occasion'! They were very ggod though, Joe can really sing, as can George.


----------



## twinnie

Sugarbum said:


> Steady, we could fall out over this!
> 
> Oh I love George, I saw his last tour 4 times and I hope I get the dvd for christmas!
> 
> What a legend. I fancied him so bad at school. When my mum told me he was gay, I just thought she meant he was really happy



pmsl i love him too careless whisper is my fav song of all time


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Steady, we could fall out over this!
> 
> Oh I love George, I saw his last tour 4 times and I hope I get the dvd for christmas!
> 
> What a legend. I fancied him so bad at school. When my mum told me he was gay, I just thought she meant he was really happy



I'm not knocking him, he is a star of high status, just not my type


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Not sure about his line about Joe 'rising to the occasion'! They were very ggod though, Joe can really sing, as can George.



Yeah I noticed that comment wondered where it was going!


----------



## Sugarbum

Nice dress stacey.

I think nothing will top the celeb sing along of last year with Alexandra and Beyonce.


----------



## aymes

I love olly, and I love robbie so loved their performance!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Nice dress stacey.
> 
> I think nothing will top the celeb sing along of last year with Alexandra and Beyonce.



Agreed, Alex was a wreck after that!


----------



## rossi_mac

I think I will vote for dagenham diva


----------



## Northerner

Stacey and Joe for the final!


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> Stacey and Joe for the final!



totally agree with you


----------



## Sugarbum

God that was so borring I went to pluck my eyebrows.


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> God that was so borring I went to pluck my eyebrows.



Better than glueing your eyes shut!


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Better than glueing your eyes shut!



hahaaa! yes indeed!

Where's the phone number to vote for George Michael? 

SCD results at 9.30, N....dont miss it!


----------



## twinnie

my hubby has just bet me ?20 that it will be a all boy final


----------



## rossi_mac

twinnie said:


> my hubby has just bet me ?20 that it will be a all boy final



what you gonna do with that twenty quid twinnie?


----------



## Sugarbum

While we are on a break, do you like my Christmas tree???

http://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss340/superlouie62/DSC05015.jpg


----------



## twinnie

rossi_mac said:


> what you gonna do with that twenty quid twinnie?



put towards my hairdresser bill going short hair again next week lol its like taking candy from a baby


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> OMG he is coming.........! I love him i LOVE george bring me GEORGE>>>>>!



You are really starting to show your age in recent days  hehe!



Sugarbum said:


> Nice dress stacey.
> 
> I think nothing will top the celeb sing along of last year with Alexandra and Beyonce.



That is exactly what I said! That was AWESOME and this year is really lame in comparison



Sugarbum said:


> God that was so borring I went to pluck my eyebrows.



Oh, thanks for the reminder, I look like Susan Boyle at the moment.


----------



## rossi_mac

Wifey wreckons she just saw Prince Harry in the audience?? Anyone?

PS Where you been Katie?


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> what you gonna do with that twenty quid twinnie?



It's very difficult to call. I think Olly and Stacey are the most popular, but Joe has had a good night. Joe doesn't 'trend' on twitter, so he may not have the support


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> While we are on a break, do you like my Christmas tree???
> 
> http://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss340/superlouie62/DSC05015.jpg



Nice Lou, is that a teddy style ginger bread man by the dog&bone??


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> Wifey wreckons she just saw Prince Harry in the audience?? Anyone?
> 
> PS Where you been Katie?



Yep harry was there


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Wifey wreckons she just saw Prince Harry in the audience?? Anyone?
> 
> PS Where you been Katie?



Hmm i'm sure I did hear something about Prince Harry, maybe?! wouldn't surprise me anyway!

I was just eating some chinese 

OMG who is going to go??


----------



## katie

lovely tree lou, small but perfectly formed/decorated.


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers

Why does Cheryl always walk in slowest and last and look like a mermaid?


----------



## aymes

Whoo hoo!!

Olly to win!


----------



## rossi_mac

boo hoo no girlies in the final!


----------



## twinnie

nooooooooo c??p i own my hubby ?20 quid so thought it would be joe and stacey have to be extra nice want my hair done next week


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> Oh, thanks for the reminder, I look like Susan Boyle at the moment.



Yo Susan! I wodnered where you were...I thought you had fallen asleep and dribbling all over the keyboard!

Twinnie, you cashing in?


----------



## Sugarbum

NORTHENER change channels- you might never see OLLACHOPS again!


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> NORTHENER change channels- you might never see OLLACHOPS again!



surely not she could have her own channel


----------



## twinnie

double or nothing he said olly to win i think it will be joe ?40 on the table


----------



## Northerner

Hmmm! Team COLA to win!


----------



## Northerner

Wow! I'd missed the 50 for Ali!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Yo Susan! I wodnered where you were...I thought you had fallen asleep and dribbling all over the keyboard!
> 
> Twinnie, you cashing in?



haha thanks  Me and my cat were eating chinese together.

I was actually asleep for ages before x-factor because last night I slept between about 1-5am 



twinnie said:


> double or nothing he said olly to win i think it will be joe ?40 on the table



Think you are quids in twinnie.

I'm not surprised stacey went, olly really stepped up his game tonight.


----------



## twinnie

hope so katie want my hair done next week


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh lordy, do you see what these bendy pair are up to on SCD? She needs a full english breakfast and a wonderbra


----------



## katie

twinnie said:


> hope so katie want my hair done next week



lol goodluck.  I will vote for Joe tomorrow just for you 



Sugarbum said:


> Oh lordy, do you see what these bendy pair are up to on SCD? She needs a full english breakfast and a wonderbra



aww i'm missing it, people here are watching shawshank redemption.


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Oh lordy, do you see what these bendy pair are up to on SCD? She needs a full english breakfast and a wonderbra



Seemed to be more of a weight lifting exercise than a dance!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> lol goodluck.  I will vote for Joe tomorrow just for you
> 
> 
> 
> aww i'm missing it, people here are watching shawshank redemption.



lambshank excellent moving picture, watching british comedy awards on itv very funny!! Well quite funny, at least okay funny!


----------



## Sugarbum

Come on Chris! Stay in!


----------



## katie

wow, im shocked at that result!


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Come on Chris! Stay in!



Ola not leave but do the opposite


----------



## katie

lou... in prison do they actually have open showers that everyone has to share?


----------



## Northerner

Hurrah! More Ola!


----------



## Sugarbum

I wanted Cola to stay in but I feel very sad for Ali and the Thunderbird


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> lou... in prison do they actually have open showers that everyone has to share?



Stop reminding Lou of her Dark past!


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> lou... in prison do they actually have open showers that everyone has to share?




Eh? Yeah whys that? You're not on the run are you?


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! More Ola!



Woo Hoo Woop Woo the viewing can continue as no xyz feeta cheese show next week


----------



## Sugarbum

rossi_mac said:


> Stop reminding Lou of her Dark past!



hahaaaaa!!! Im more worried about why Katie needs to know!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Eh? Yeah whys that? You're not on the run are you?



Haha I was going to commit a crime but might have to re-think it now 

Nah I was watching Shawshank Redemption and wondering if it's still like that, or whether they've now stuck some shower curtains up


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Thunderbird



HAHA! That is EXACTLY what he looks like.

If the rumours are true and they really are seeing eachother, all I can say is her taste in men sucks.  He is soo cheesy it makes me cringe and I don't get how a woman could find him attractive!


----------



## Sugarbum

They dont have curtain rails! 

Im watching the Xtra factpr, they are talking about Stacey, "great future ahead of her" etc.....they always do this- Its like a curse!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> They dont have curtain rails!
> 
> Im watching the Xtra factpr, they are talking about Stacey, "great future ahead of her" etc.....they always do this- Its like a curse!



That would actually be the worst thing about prison for me lol (oh, and the whole diabetes thing).

OOH im watching it now, can't believe I forgot!


----------



## Adrienne

katie said:


> Hmm i'm sure I did hear something about Prince Harry, maybe?! wouldn't surprise me anyway!
> 
> I was just eating some chinese
> 
> OMG who is going to go??



Yep Prince Harry was there with Chelsey Davy.  Camera zoomed in twice on them.   Good huh !

Olly Olly Olly Olly Olly Olly Olly Olly

I want Olly to win


----------



## Sugarbum

Adrienne said:


> Yep Prince Harry was there with Chelsey Davy.  Camera zoomed in twice on them.   Good huh !
> 
> Olly Olly Olly Olly Olly Olly Olly Olly
> 
> I want Olly to win



Impecable taste Adrienne!


----------



## katie

Some people changed their names to "Vote Joe" by deed poll


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> Some people changed their names to "Vote Joe" by deed poll




Completely made hey? And they didnt look abit bonkers


----------



## HelenP

I thought Stacey was a bit 'wobbly' in places tonight - mind you, if I was that close to Michael Buble I might be a bit wobbly too, and Olly, as someone said in here in an earlier post, definitely upped his game tonight (or, more probably, chose/had chosen for him songs that absolutely suited him and he knew he could 'nail' !!), and Joe was technically perfect as usual, but still.................meh!!  

Lol at how miffed Olly looked when Robbie fluffed his lines!!  And WTF?? ?? when he was looking up all those girls' dresses, lol.

At first I thought George Michael was a lookeelikee, lol, but no mistaking that voice!!

Going on tonight's performances alone, I thought Stacey was the right one to go.  Not fussed who wins.

xx


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> Lol at how miffed Olly looked when Robbie fluffed his lines!!  And WTF?? ?? when he was looking up all those girls' dresses, lol.



Yes, what was that about? I hope they were wearing appropriate undergarments.


----------



## aymes

Olly! Olly! Olly! Olly!........ (yes, i'm a little bit over excited tonight!)


----------



## Northerner

Stacey! Stacey! Stacey!

Oh.....


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Stacey! Stacey! Stacey!
> 
> Oh.....



So in her absence who's your vote going to?


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> So in her absence who's your vote going to?



The thing is, I think Joe is the best singer and also I'd like to see Cheryl beat Simon, so I think my vote has to be for Joe - sorry all you Olly fans! I suspect Olly will win anyway.


----------



## Steff

hows the show going ? im watching delia on bbc2


----------



## aymes

steff09 said:


> hows the show going ? im watching delia on bbc2



Olly's fab, Joe's boring....that's all you need to know  (moi? biased?...)


----------



## Steff

aymes said:


> Olly's fab, Joe's boring....that's all you need to know  (moi? biased?...)



LMAO, are the other ones coming bk to perform that have been voted out


----------



## aymes

steff09 said:


> LMAO, are the other ones coming bk to perform that have been voted out



They've all done one song together and I think I read somewhere that theyre all performing with Paul McCartney at some point.

JLS and Alexandra performing now.


----------



## katie

JLS and Alexandra?! I think I just died and went to X-Factor heaven!


----------



## Northerner

AB and JLS currently showing how it should be done!


----------



## katie

Oh how I wish I was 16 so it would be ok for me to love JLS


----------



## aymes

katie said:


> JLS and Alexandra?! I think I just died and went to X-Factor heaven!



A-mazing!!!


----------



## katie

eeek, Leona needs to get on the big notes ASAP!


----------



## aymes

Hmm, my mums just read something on sky news that says Paul McCartney will be singing with the twins, please no!


----------



## rossi_mac

So I guess the show has started!

Is it worth turning Razorlight off the stereo and switching this xfactor fianle on??


----------



## Northerner

Leona really is a class act!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> So I guess the show has started!
> 
> Is it worth turning Razorlight off the stereo and switching this xfactor fianle on??



id say not but i guess im in minority


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> So I guess the show has started!
> 
> Is it worth turning Razorlight off the stereo and switching this xfactor fianle on??



Umm, most definitely!

(i'm not a fan  mostly because the lead singer annoys me )

Phew, Leona "smashed it" in the end, thought the beginning was a bit rubbish though.


----------



## Steff

are you all watchin susan boyles show after this?


----------



## aymes

I can't believe the winners song is a miley Cyrus one, rubbish!


----------



## twinnie

its excally like the original?
ps sorry about the spelling


----------



## Northerner

Very weak from Olly


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm not sure ladies I think I'll stick with Johnny! But do keep us all posted with whats occuring!

I predict Ollie to win


----------



## Steff

im guessing you are praying for jo is it twinnie? seen as you have 40notes resting on it . personally i think your good for forty if it u who said jo


----------



## katie

aymes said:


> I can't believe the winners song is a miley Cyrus one, rubbish!



I think it's hilarious!  I'm going to purchase 'Killing in the name of' right after the show!



Northerner said:


> Very weak from Olly



I'm actually surprised he is doing as well as he is, probably better than Robbie could manage  But i'd say this song is one for Joe


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Very weak from Olly



He improved as it went on but agree, weak start. Not a good song, can't see it as suiting many of the finalists from the series, what on earth would jamie Afro have done with that!!!


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> im guessing you are praying for jo is it twinnie? seen as you have 40notes resting on it . personally i think your good for forty if it u who said jo



fingers crossed for me i did say it would be joe


----------



## katie

Only just noticed how handsome Olly looks tonight!

Still, Joe to win


----------



## Northerner

What does occur to me is that they auditioned 200,000 people and this is the 'best' they could come up with - no real 'X' factor I'm afraid! Mind you, I prefer them over that Johnny Radiohead git!


----------



## twinnie

that song suits joe sooo much better


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh my god, I've frozen tootsies waiting for a bus home and Im late in for XFactor! Leona was good.


----------



## aymes

Joes not starting particularly strong either. Rubbish rubbish song!


----------



## Sugarbum

Have I gone back to 1985? what is this emotionally charged rubbish???


----------



## twinnie

so dispointed in the song it was only out early this year by hannah montana 
they havent even change it


----------



## Sugarbum

twinnie said:


> so dispointed in the song it was only out early this year by hannah montana
> they havent even change it




blimey you know your stuff twinnie!!!!


----------



## twinnie

Sugarbum said:


> blimey you know your stuff twinnie!!!!



my daughters hannah montana mad and draged me to the cimena earlier this year to see the movie and the song was in it she also got her album and plays it all the time so i have had the pleasure of hearing it lots of times lol


----------



## Sugarbum

HOLD THE PHONE...............George?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Northerner

GM on again Lou!


----------



## Sugarbum

oh please "Last Christmas" George???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Sugarbum

I Love You George!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum

Dont use fake snow on my George, I'll get angry....


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> What does occur to me is that they auditioned 200,000 people and this is the 'best' they could come up with - no real 'X' factor I'm afraid! Mind you, I prefer them over that Johnny Radiohead git!



I can't believe you just mixed up Razorlight and Radiohead.  Radiohead are up there with Bjork and Kate Bush.



Sugarbum said:


> I Love You George!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hate to break it to you lou... he's gay!


----------



## rossi_mac

Is Burt singing Last Cristmas? Woops Sorry I mean God!


----------



## aymes

Come on Olly!

(sorry, just can't stop!)


----------



## Sugarbum

rossi_mac said:


> Is Burt singing Last Cristmas? Woops Sorry I mean God!



You are off my Christmas card list Rossi-simple as!


----------



## katie

I have voted for Joe twice, once for my mum and once for me


----------



## Steff

hope you all have your votes in for sports personality of the year on bbc1


----------



## Sugarbum

That was rather unexpectd, I didnt know george was back on tonight, what atreat. How great was that.

A nice but of Sunday worship there for me


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> I have voted for Joe twice, once for my mum and once for me



You voted for your mum?


----------



## twinnie

remeber guys joe has to win it worth ?40 to me {i been voting for joe 3 times now my hubby doesnt know lol } mobile bill is going to be huge  keep poping to the loo to ues phone hubby asking if my bs are high


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> remeber guys joe has to win it worth ?40 to me {i been voting for joe 3 times now my hubby doesnt know lol } mobile bill is going to be huge  keep poping to the loo to ues phone hubby asking if my bs are high



hehehe , lets hope its worth it for u hun , x


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> You voted for your mum?



NO! read again 

My gay friend just said on twitter "I wonder how Joe's family feel about his secret double life as a gay...."

(Sorry about the term he used!!) But I definitely thought that myself 

Eeew I hate Paul McCartney.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I can't believe you just mixed up Razorlight and Radiohead.  Radiohead are up there with Bjork and Kate Bush.



Sorry Katie, I'm old! It's Razorlight I hate, right?


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Sorry Katie, I'm old! It's Razorlight I hate, right?



I really really hope so Northe.  Otherwise i'd start to doubt your impecable taste


----------



## twinnie

hehehehe another vote in


----------



## aymes

Macca's fab, that's how it's done!

(olly to win!)


----------



## rossi_mac

wifey's just put telly on is it still going?


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> wifey's just put telly on is it still going?



Result after the break!


----------



## twinnie

rossi_mac said:


> wifey's just put telly on is it still going?



yeah on break the now result after the ads


----------



## Sugarbum

My money is on Olly


----------



## rossi_mac

Well thats good I haven't missed the climax!

Is Loui being a twit as usual?
And is Cheryl dressed weird again??


----------



## Northerner

My final prediction - Olly will win!


----------



## Sugarbum

rossi_mac said:


> Well thats good I haven't missed the climax!
> 
> Is Loui being a twit as usual?
> And is Cheryl dressed weird again??



Obviously the orange glitter eye make up both dani and cheryl have got caked on was on special this week....

Loui is being a twit as usual...


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> My final prediction - Olly will win!



Im with you on that one N........Olly is the winner.


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers

Why does Cheryl look the most nervous of them all!??


----------



## Steff

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo well done twinnie and howay tha lad yessssssssssss


----------



## aymes

BooooooooOoo

RATM for Xmas number one!


----------



## rossi_mac

Quids in Twinnie!


----------



## twinnie

yesssssssssss hahahaha ?40 to me might treat myself and get highlights done as well


----------



## Sugarbum

Ive got 2 words for you.......Michelle McManus


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> yesssssssssss hahahaha ?40 to me might treat myself and get highlights done as well



woo  get in there hun, have you resusitated him ??


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Ive got 2 words for you.......Michelle McManus



ive got 2 for you platinum disc


----------



## twinnie

hahahaha hes gutted but fair dos hes just handed the money to me


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> BooooooooOoo
> 
> RATM for Xmas number one!



YES YES YES RATM!!!


----------



## Northerner

Joe is the new Ray Quinn!


----------



## Steff

and to think i used to go to south shields beach with my mum when i was 10, i was a stones throw away from an x factor winner , ill sleep sound 2night


----------



## aymes

Sugarbum said:


> Ive got 2 words for you.......Michelle McManus



I have another few, leon jackson, Steve whatshisface...


----------



## Sugarbum

steff09 said:


> ive got 2 for you platinum disc



hahaaaa!!!! I wanted Olly to win!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

lol sore losers


----------



## rossi_mac

Just seen him he is a first class twit - Louis Walsh that is!


----------



## twinnie

what am i going to watch next week i dont have a social life


----------



## Steff

lmao if you spend the 40 notes slowly u may be out partying


----------



## Sugarbum

Anyone about the watch the Susan Boyle story?


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Anyone about the watch the Susan Boyle story?



noooooooo im blissfully listening to radio 1 lol. we know her life story its been in papers fgs


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> lmao if you spend the 40 notes slowly u may be out partying



hahahhahaha he still cant believe it


----------



## aymes

Sugarbum said:


> Anyone about the watch the Susan Boyle story?



By default, my mums watching it.


----------



## rossi_mac

I might watch a bit of SuBo! Didn't really watch BGT although know bits from the rags and press, could be a watch?


----------



## katie

So glad the RIGHT person won (aka the one who can sing) you meanies!

but I still want RATM to get to number 1.


----------



## Sugarbum

Yes I just want to see the bit where she gets the disc and cries.....!


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> ive got 2 for you platinum disc



Haha well said!



Northerner said:


> Joe is the new Ray Quinn!




You are so cruel!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> ...You are so cruel!



He'll be dancin' on ice before you know it!


----------



## aymes

katie said:


> So glad the RIGHT person won (aka the one who can sing) you meanies!
> 
> but I still want RATM to get to number 1.



I have no argument that joe can sing, he's just so dull. For me the 'x factor' is that extra spark that makes you want to watch someone, he didn't have it for me. Maybe he'll prove me wrong so good luck to him, but I can't see him doing a leona and being around 3 years later, time will tell!

Just bought ratm, fingers crossed for the number one. I love x factor but really wish we still had that 'who will be christmas number one' excitement I remember growing up.


----------



## katie

aymes said:


> I have no argument that joe can sing, he's just so dull. For me the 'x factor' is that extra spark that makes you want to watch someone, he didn't have it for me. Maybe he'll prove me wrong so good luck to him, but I can't see him doing a leona and being around 3 years later, time will tell!
> 
> Just bought ratm, fingers crossed for the number one. I love x factor but really wish we still had that 'who will be christmas number one' excitement I remember growing up.



I agree, but for me Olly didn't have it either.  I can't stand Robbie Williams and Olly reminds me of him.  Therefore this year I had to go purely on voice   I think this year has been the worst X-Factor since Leon (God help us!).

I'm going to buy KITNO twice


----------



## aymes

katie said:


> I agree, but for me Olly didn't have it either.  I can't stand Robbie Williams and Olly reminds me of him.



hehe, that's the difference then, i love Robbie!


----------



## katie

aymes said:


> hehe, that's the difference then, i love Robbie!



hehe fair enough


----------



## Sugarbum

SUBO looks well doesnt she?


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> SUBO looks well doesnt she?



It's amazing what a bit of make-up, some hair dye and some sugaring can do.


Northe, to be fair Joe's voice is 100 times better than Ray's lol, think joe could do well in the west end.


----------



## Sugarbum

But she looks much happier in her face too, you can really see it.

I bet Simon Cowell is signing Olly....


----------



## HelenP

Just caught up with the thread as I had to watch XF upstairs.

I LOVE Xfactor, and usually can't wait for the final, but OMG, could it have BEEEEEEEN any more repetetive??

I didn't realise George Michael was gonna be singing again tonight - WOOOO!!  Something worth watching in the otherwise excitement-free zone that was ludicrously draaaaaaaaaaaaaagged out for two hours. 

As I've said before, it didn't bother me at all who won, but in the end I did find Joe SLIGHTLY less irritating than Olly (sorry Olly fans!).  Well done both of them, but congrats to Joe for getting it in the end.

btw, if anyone's interested, these are the percentages: 
Joe (61.3%)
Olly (38.7%)

Paul McCartney - OMG some people just don't know when to retire!!

JLS and Alexandra Burke were brilliant!!

Oh, and one more thing - Johnny Borrell - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Jonny Borrell???????


----------



## Steff

aint he sumit to do with razorlight


----------



## HelenP

Lol, yeah, lead singer, who everyone was discussing earlier in the thread - just thought I'd add my 2penneth to the discussion, lol.

xx


----------



## Sugarbum

HelenP said:


> Lol, yeah, lead singer, who everyone was discussing earlier in the thread - just thought I'd add my 2penneth to the discussion, lol.
> 
> xx



Oh yeah, I skimmed that! I dont know my razorlight! Well done!


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> Paul McCartney - OMG some people just don't know when to retire!!



totally agree


----------



## Donald

Paul McCartney - OMG some people just don't know when to retire!!

Without saying to much can he afford to retire


----------



## Steff

Itv Now For Joe Fans


----------

